# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الخميس 31 مارس

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◀عناوين صـحـيفـة الـمــريـــخ : 

✯ في معسكر اعدادي لمباراة وفاق سطيف :
✯ بعثة المريخ تغادر الي القاهره برئاسه ابوجريشه.
✯ المريخ يكسب رديفه بثلاثيه ويتدرب اليوم قبل السفر بساعات .
✯ جابسون يصل الخرطوم ويغادر مع الفرقه الحمراء الي القاهره. 

◀عناوبن صـحـيفـة الــصــــدى : 

✯ انفراج مالي بالمريخ .. تسليم اللاعبين متأخراتهم.
✯ البعثه تغادر مساء للقاهره .
✯ الاتحاد يؤجل مباراتي المريخ امام الاكسبريس وفرسان البحير ويرفض تأجيل لقاء سيد الاتيام .
✯ المريخ يكسب رديفه بثلاثيه .
✯ سالمون يصل الخرطوم بسلام ويطمن الجماهير علي جاهزيته .
✯ المريخ ينتظر رد رابطته بالدوحه لاقامة معسكر بقطر .
✯ الكابتن ابوجريشه : خسرنا اربعة لاعبين بسبب المنتخب ولولا الصقور لما احتجنا لمعسكر القاهره. 


◀عناوين صـحـيفـة الــزعــيــم : 

✯ تحركات ماكوكيه وجلسات ليليه تحسم معسكر القاهره .
✯ اجتماع ثلاثي بايواء يضع ترتيبات الاعداد الافريقي.
✯ الاحمر يطير فجر الغد الي المحروسه .
✯ المريخ يكسب رديفه بثلاثيه. 
✯ جابسون يعود .. وجار النبي يكشف اسرار جديده عن تعافي النيجيري .
✯ تقرير فني يؤكد تميز لاعبي الاحمر بالمنتخب الوطني .
✯ تأجيل موقعتي الاكسبريس ومريخ نيالا .
✯ بلهوشات : نتيجة المنتخب ظالمه وهذا رأي في اكرم .
✯ المريخ يتجاوز رديفه بثلاثيه .

◀عناوين صـحـيفـة الــزاويــة :

✯ الزاوية تحاصر رئيس المريخ في حوار ساخن .
✯ ونسي : أقسم بالله لاعلاقة لي بالتحالف .
✯ ونسي : المنصرفات عاليه .. الحل عودة الوالي .. اموال معسكر القاهره جاهزه .
✯ ونسي : الانتخابات في مايو .. قبلنا استقالة دامر.. وألوك محترف اجنبي. 
✯ في حوار من نار مع الزاوية .. ونسي يكشف الاسرار :
✯ قادرون علي توفير معسكرين اعداديين لمواجهة وفاق سطيف. 
✯ المريخ يحسم معسكر مصر بصورة نهائيه اليوم .
✯ سالم يصل فجر اليوم الخميس. 
✯ ود الياس : معسكر مصر ضربة معلم .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*لضرب خفافيش الظلام وابعادهم عن النادي العملاق


شن خالد ليمونة، عضو نادي المريخ، هجوماً عنيفاً على كل من يطالب ويساند فكرة عدم كشف التفاصيل المالية التي كان يتعامل بها مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ السابق بقيادة جمال الوالي.. وقال في تصريحات لـ(الاهرام اليوم):"لماذا يتهرب البعض من التعامل بالشفافية المطلوبة مع جماهير المريخ بالذات في الموضوع المتعلق بكشف كافة التفاصيل المالية للمجلس السابق امام شعب المريخ حتى يعرف ونعرف الطريقة التي كان يدار بها النادي..؟! وهل يا ترى ان تلك الحسابات تندرج تحت بند الاسرار..؟؟!"..
مسئولية اللجنة
وطالب ليمونة قادة لجنة التسيير بضرورة القيام بدورهم التاريخي والشروع في كشف كل التفاصيل المتعلقة بالايرادات والمنصرفات وعقودات اللاعبين والمدربين سواء السابقين او الحاليين حتى تقف جماهير المريخ على حقيقة تلك الأرقام ولو من باب انها العاشقة والمحبة لهذا النادي ولا تربطها اي علاقة غير حب الكيان ولا مصالح خاصة لها سواء بذهاب المجلس السابق او بقاءه.. وقال:"لا ادري لماذا يسعى البعض لتغبيش الحقائق امام الرأي العام المريخي ويطالبون او يشجعون على التهرب من الاقتراب وتناول التفاصيل المالية ومعرفة ما لنادي المريخ وما عليه..؟!!"
خفافيش الظلام
وابان ليمونة ان الحروب التي ظل يقودها خفافيش الظلام طوال فترة عمل الوالي والتي امتدت لأكثر من (13) عاماً تحتاج أول ما تحتاج للتعامل بالشفافية المطلوبة لضرب اصحاب المصالح والارزقية في مقتل وكشفهم امام الرأي العام وقال:" اللهم الاّ اذا كانت هنالك تجاوزات يخاف البعض من ظهورها امام الرأي العام المريخي"..!! مشيراً الى وجود علاقة مباشرة بين خفافيش الظلام واختفاء كل القوائم المتعلقة بالصرف المالي وأصحاب المصالح الذين تتطابق أجندتهم مع بقاء الجال على ما هو عليه دون اي تفاصيل او ايرادات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكسب رديفه بثلاثية ويغادر فجر الجمعة للقاهرة


خاض المريخ تجربة ودية أمام رديفه مساء الأربعاء على ملعبه بامدرمان شارك فيها اللاعبون البدلاء وبعض الأسماء التي ظلت تشارك بصورة أساسية في الفترة السابقة حيث كسب المريخ التجربة بثلاثة أهداف لهدف، سجل أهداف الفريق الأول علاء الدين يوسف والوك اكيج ومجدي عبد اللطيف، وينتظر أن يؤدي الفريق مراناً مساء الخميس على ملعبه على أن تغادر بعثة الفريق للقاهرة فجر الجمعة لاقامة معسكر اعدادي قصير استعداداً لمواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري في ذهاب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال والمحدد لها التاسع من أبريل المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النيجيري سالمون يصل الخرطوم وينخرط في تحضيرات المريخ غداً


وصل النيجيري جايسون سالمون لاعب وسط المريخ مساء اليوم قادماً من الامارات بعد رحلة علاجية ناجحة بدبي حيث نفّذ اللاعب برنامجاً علاجياً ناجحاً بدبي جعلته يقترب أكثر من العودة للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية في المرحلة المقبلة، ويتوقع أن ينخرط جايسون سالمون في التدريبات مع زملائه اعتباراً من الغد على أن يرافق بعثة الأحمر للقاهرة لتنفيذ برنامج اعدادي هناك استعداداً للقاء وفاق سطيف الجزائري في ذهاب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال المحدد له التاسع من أبريل المقبل.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابومؤيد
والبي ان اسبورت اظهرت ملاحظات 
**************************


امس قنوات البي ان اسبورت حيلها انهدا من نقل المباريات ونفسهم قام والرموت ذاتو غيرنا حجارتو مرتين من شدة ماشغالين نقلب ....
اشباع حتي الامتاع من مباريات المنتخبات تلاشت تمام انتماءات الأندية وظهرت الروح الوطنية...
من الظهر وانت طالع للمساء مباريات تشغل المتابعين ...
نبارك للجماهير المصرية الحضور المشرف للمدرجات اصلا عندى عشق اسمو الجماهير والمدرجات حتي الامارات ذاتها مدرجاتها اتملت ....
وجماهيرنا كانت في الميعاد حضرت وشجعت وتلاشت الميول داخل الاستاد 
لكن في القروبات التعصب كان حاضر وكل طرف منتظر الهفوات !!
**************************
الجماهير ملح المباريات ومباراة جمهورها تعبان معناه فول ساااادة من غير اي مكملات لاجبنة لازيت سمسم لاشمار تاكل وتبلع بليلية بس......


اصلو وجود شفوت المدرجات يزبط ليك اي مباراة حتي لو كانت تعبانة ومباراة كأس جيم للاطفال متعتها وفرحتها انطلقت من المدرجات !!
والله الشفوت والجمهور في البلاي استيشن عندو شكل وطعم ....
عشان كدة ياشفوت مباراة سطيف عايزنها فول مصلح ومعاه شية ضان يعني الاستاد يكون مليان والشفوت يكونوا طابقين شفت شايل شفت ...،
**************************
الواحد من كترة المباريات ماعرف يركز وين وحتى لون عيونا بقي اخضر خواجات بس من شدة مابنعاين للنجيلة بتاعة الاستادات!!! 
لكن فجاءة الساعة تسعة عيونا طششت القلعة الحمراء لقيناها ماقلعتنا والاستاد والنجيلة عايزات شغل كتير قبل مقبل المباريات وخاصة مباراة وفاق سطيف .....
نبداها من نجيلة الاستاد اسه لو خليتو ناس ستموني تمو شغلهم كان ماشفنا اي حتة مصلعة !!!
والمضمار ذاتو عايز شغل ودهان الغبشهة ماحبابها 
سمعتني يابتاع المنشأت الشكروه 
وسمعنا انك مانع الشفوت من صيانة الاستاد !!!
من اسه افتح اضانك كويس يا تصين الاستاد يا تفتح الباب للقروبات ...
قصة المنع دي شيلها من حساباتك والصورة في القناة الناقلة مابتشبه المريخ يالحبيب 
الاستاد اسمو القلعة الحمراء
احساس الادارة والانفراد بالراي والتعنت حاول غير منها .....
**************************
اها ياناس النيلين والقنوات العندها رغبة في نقل المباريات شفتو النقل كيف بتقنية HD
شفتو توزيع الكاميرات وعددها شفتو وزن الالوان في الكاميرات عرفتو شغل السسيو والوايت بلنس بين الكاميرات..... 
شفتو تشبع الالوان مريح كيف للنظر والعيون !!!
شفتو شغل الجرافكس و نتيجة المباراة عشان ماتملوا لينا الشاشة باللوقو والسي جي مالي نص الشاشة!!
عشان كدى امس قلنا ليكم يالجنة التسيير قبل ماتتفقوا مع قناة اشترطوا الجودة قبل المال ولو في طريقة اتفقوا مع نفس الشركة النقلت للجزيرة وبيعوا شارة المباراة للقنوات...
لو اتفقتوا مع الشركة وبعتوا الشارة تكسبوا اكتر لانكم حتقدروا تبيعوها لاكتر من قناة تكسبوا الجودة وتضمنوا المال والبيع حيكون بسعر مناسب للجميع وممكن بيعها لكل القنوات تدفع تاخد إشارة...
**************************
مابنحب ندخل في التحليل الفني للمباريات وحمدان حمد ماقصر في الاستديو 
شكرا لكل لاعب في المباراة علي تضحياتكم نحن عارفين البئر وغطاها وشايفين الاهمال للمنتخب واصل وين 
جزيتم خيرا علي مجهودكم وهاردلك علي النتيجة ومبروك علي الاداء
وياكوتش الموازنات في الرياضة والمنتخبات مابتنفع ....
اشرب كأس الشجاعة مرة في العمر!!
**************************
ختاما 
اهتموا بالمنتخب لو بشعار جديد يليق باسم السودان !!!
المنتخب الوحيد لاعبيه مايبدلو شعارهم مع الخصم !!!!!!
*************************
ونحن علي المدرج نشجع ونتفرج ومدرج المنتخب امس ماشاء الله مليان وماقصروا الجماهير ومباراة سطيف عايزين قدر العدد دا مرتين يعني بصريح العبارة وبالمثل السوداني (العميان شايل المكسر)
مامحتاجين وصية ياشفوت المدرجات....
خارج النص:
وتااااااني التحكيم الافريقي ماشي بالنازل .....
نضف السبورة ياولد 
مباراة سطيف علي الابواب!!!!!
ويامسئول المنشات ماتنسى كلامنا الفوق ويكون التنفيذ من اليوم قبل باكر .....


*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*خاض المريخ تجربة ودية أمام رديفه مساء الأربعاء على ملعبه بامدرمان شارك فيها اللاعبون البدلاء وبعض الأسماء التي ظلت تشارك بصورة أساسية في الفترة السابقة حيث كسب المريخ التجربة بثلاثة أهداف لهدف، سجل أهداف الفريق الأول علاء الدين يوسف والوك اكيج ومجدي عبد اللطيف، وينتظر أن يؤدي الفريق مراناً مساء الخميس على ملعبه على أن تغادر بعثة الفريق للقاهرة فجر الجمعة لاقامة معسكر اعدادي قصير استعداداً لمواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري في ذهاب الدور الثاني من دوري الأبطال والمحدد لها التاسع من أبريل المقبل.
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ومن هو ليمونه  وماهى مساهمته  زكم دفع من تلك المبالغ--ولماذا  تثار  مواضيع    غير ذات قيمة   لاشخاص لا وزن لهم  فى فترة  تتجه كل الانظار   لوحده   تدفع بالفريق  للامام
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*رفض الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم تحويل مباراة الهلال وأهلي الخرطوم يوم بعد غدٍ السبت من إستاد الخرطوم إلى إستاد الهلال وفضّل أن تُقام المباراة على ملعب إستاد المريخ بطلب من مجلس إدارة الأهلي الذي يفضّل أن يلعب فريقه المباراة ليلاً على أن تُقام عصراً على اعتبار أن إستاد الهلال يستقبل المباريات عصراً في الفترة الحالية.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*أكدت بعض الصحف الصادرة بساحل العاج ان منتخب بلادهم نجا من هزيمة امام المنتخب السوداني .. وذكرت ان الافيال لا يستحقون النقطة التي عادوا بها من أم درمان .. كما ان الحكم الرواندي لعب دورا كبيرا في هذه النتيجة حيث تحامل كثيرا علي اصحاب الارض وصرف ركلة جزاء صحيحة للسودان مما أدي الي ثورة وسط الجماهير السودانية التي هاجمت التحكيم بعنف.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*واصل فريق مريخ نيالا انتصاراته و كسب عصر اليوم الامل بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف في الاسبوع 13 لبطولة الدوري الممتاز بهذه لنتيجة ارتفع المريخ بنقاطه لـــــــــــــــ(20) نقطة وتجمد الامل في 17 نقطة
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فراس الشفيع
					

واصل فريق مريخ نيالا انتصاراته و كسب عصر اليوم الامل بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف في الاسبوع 13 لبطولة الدوري الممتاز بهذه لنتيجة ارتفع المريخ بنقاطه لـــــــــــــــ(20) نقطة وتجمد الامل في 17 نقطة




هكذا هو الأبن البار 

برافوووووووووووووووووووووووووو لمريخ نيالا القادم بقوة الصاروخ
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*ونسى لاعلاقة لى بالتحالف وعودة الوالى هى المخرج
قال رئيس نادي المريخ السيد اسامة ونسي ان المريخ لن ينصلح الا بعودة السيد جمال الوالي لقيادته في المرحلة المقبلة باعتباره واحدا من اميز الاداريين في السودان وقال انه لا علاقة له بالتحالف و يتعامل معهم كبقية المريخاب و طالب ونسي في حديثه للزاوية كبار المريخ بالضغط على الوالي لقبول رئاسة المريخ في الانتخابات المقبلة و عن معسكر المريخ في مصر قال ان الامور مرتبة و تسيير على قدم و ساق و سيقيم المريخ معسكرين قبل توجهه الى الجزائر
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*كشف الكابتن عادل ابوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ عن رغبة المريخ في إقامة معسكر إعدادي قصير المدى بالدوحة قبل التوجه للجزائر مشيراً إلى أن البعثة الحمراء ستصل مطار الدوحة عبر طائرة الخطوط القطرية في طريقها للجزائر واذا تكللت المحاولات التي يجريها مجلس المريخ مع رابطته بالدوحة لاستضافة هذا المعسكر على مدى أربعة أيام ستكون الأمور قد أصبحت واضحة بخصوص المعسكر الذي يسبق جولة الإياب أمام وفاق سطيف متوقعاً أن يسهم معسكر الدوحة حال الموافقة عليه في تجهيز الأحمر بالشكل المطلوب لمباراة الإياب أمام الوفاق حتى يعود المريخ للخرطوم ببطاقة الترشح لمرحلة المجموعات وأكد أبوجريشة أن بعثة المريخ ستغادر إلى الجزائر ومن هناك لن تتجه إلى مدينة سطيف بل ستذهب لمدينة العلمة التي تبعد مسافة ربع ساعة من سطيف حتى يعسكر الأحمر في أجواء هادئة بحيث يصل مدينة سطيف لأداء المران الختامي فقط وأبان أبوجريشة أن المريخ سيمضي يوماً واحداً في مدينة العلمة وبعد ذلك ينتقل لمواجهة وفاق سطيف في مباراة الإياب دون أن يقيم مطلقاً في مدينة سطيف حتى يبتعد الأحمر عن أي ضغوط جماهيرية متوقعة، وتوقع أبوجريشة أن تتضح الرؤية بخصوص معسكر الدوحة في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

**ونسي رئيس المريخ استحالة مشاركة الوك كلاعب وطني*
*الانتخابات في مايو وقبلنا استقالة دامر*
اكد المهندس اسامة ونسي رئيس المريخ في حوار مع صحيفة الزاوية الصادرة اليوم الخميس ان المجلس قادر على توفير معسكرين للفريق قبل مواجهة الوفاق 
ووعد ونسي بتسليم الجهاز الفني مستحقاته اليوم الخميس على ان يتسلم اللاعبين حافز الفوز على النيجيري في الساعات القادمة او بمعسكر القاهرة ولكنه 
قطع بان يكون ذلك قبل مباراة الذهاب مع الوفاق
مشيرا ان الانتخابات لن تتخطى شهر مايو وانه لن يترشح
وعن قضية اوك كشف باستحالة مشاركة اللاعب مع الاحمر كلاعب وطني وقال ان المجلس سيخلي خانة لالوك في الانتقالات التكميلية بصفة محترف اجنبي 
وقال ان كل ما يقال عن التفاوض مع الغاني نيلسون محترف الهلال لا اساس له من الصحة
وقال ان المجلس قبل استقالة امير دامر وسيقوم بتعيين مدير كرة عقب الفراغ من مباراتي وفاق سطيف
واشار ان المجلس غير راضى عن الاعلام المريخي.
*

----------


## كدكول

*مشكور ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*تواترات الانباء من الجزائر عن نية نجم الفريق المميز عبد الملك زياييه عن فسخ عقده مع الفريق اذا تم منحه مرتب ثلاثة اشهر من اصل خمسة .. وقد صرح اللاعب انه مستعد عن التنازل عن بقية الشهور في حال تم منحه مرتب الـ3 شهور مقابل مغادرتي ديار النادي .. والمعلوم ان اللاعب لم يتوجه مع بعثة الفريق الي الكنغو لمواجهة بطل الكنغو في الدور الاول من دوري ابطال افريقيا .. ويتأهب الفريق الجزائري حاليا لمواجهة المريخ في جولة الذهاب من دور الـ16 من دوري ابطال افريقيا باستاد المريخ بأم درمان في التاسع من ابريل القادم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ يشيد باكرم الهادي سليم ويصفه بالمميز 

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 اشاد الكابتن بلهوشات مساعد مدرب  المريخ بالحارس اكرم الهادي سليم و قال في تصريحات نقلتها الزعيم ان الحارس  اكرم يعد من اميز الحراس الذين شاهدهم ي بطولة الدوري الممتاز و قال ان  اكرم كان حارسا وفريقا بكامله في مواجهة منتخب ساحل العاج في المباراتين و  انقذ اهدافا محققة و عن بقية اللاعبين قالوا انهم ادوا بامتياز وان السودان  كان قريبا من حسم ورقة الترشح لولا سوء الطالع الذي لازم لاعبيه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أنباء عن نية نجم وفاق سطيف فسخ عقده مع الفريق



 


   تواترات الانباء من الجزائر عن  نية نجم الفريق المميز عبد الملك زياييه عن فسخ عقده مع الفريق اذا تم منحه  مرتب ثلاثة اشهر من اصل خمسة .. وقد صرح اللاعب انه مستعد عن التنازل عن  بقية الشهور في حال تم منحه مرتب الـ3 شهور مقابل مغادرتي ديار النادي ..  والمعلوم ان اللاعب لم يتوجه مع بعثة الفريق الي الكنغو لمواجهة بطل الكنغو  في الدور الاول من دوري ابطال افريقيا .. ويتأهب الفريق الجزائري حاليا  لمواجهة المريخ في جولة الذهاب من دور الـ16 من دوري ابطال افريقيا باستاد  المريخ بأم درمان في التاسع من ابريل القادم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد العام يؤجل مباراتي المريخ ضد الاكسبريس ومريخ نيالا

كفر ووتر / الخرطوم /

وافق الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم اليوم بتأجيل مباراتي المريخ ضد الاهلي عطبرة و المقرر لها الاول من ابريل و مباراة المريخ ضد مريخ نيالا يوم السادس من الشهر المقبل و تقرر ان يغادر المريخ مساء الجمعة الى مصر لاقامة معسكر تحضيري في مصر من اجل الاستعداد لمواجهة الذهاب ضد فريق وفاق سطيف و كشف عادل ابوجريشة في حديثه مع الزميل ششمس الدين الامين ان الامور المالية تمت ترتيبها تماما و ان المريخ سيغادر الى مصر لاقامة معسكره قبل مباراة الذهاب على ان يؤدي مباراة محلية قبل مباراة الاياب ضد وفاق سطيف و انهم يشكرون الاتحاد العام على وقفته مع المريخ المشارك في بطولة افريقيا و فيما يتعلق باللاعب جابسون قال انه سيشارك مباشرة مع زملاءه اللاعبين بعد ان اكدت التقارير ششفاء اللاعب و سيشارك مع المريخ في تجربة الفريق في مصر و ذلك بمنطقة 6 اكتوبر يوم الخامس من ابريل بفندق موفمبيك سيقف من خلالها الجهاز الفني على جاهزية اللاعبين لمواجهة الوفاق

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد العام يؤجل مباراتي المريخ ضد الاكسبريس ومريخ نيالا

كفر ووتر / الخرطوم /

وافق  الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم اليوم بتأجيل مباراتي المريخ ضد الاهلي عطبرة و  المقرر لها الاول من ابريل و مباراة المريخ ضد مريخ نيالا يوم السادس من  الشهر المقبل و تقرر ان يغادر المريخ مساء الجمعة الى مصر لاقامة معسكر  تحضيري في مصر من اجل الاستعداد لمواجهة الذهاب ضد فريق وفاق سطيف و كشف  عادل ابوجريشة في حديثه مع الزميل شمس الدين الامين ان الامور المالية تمت  ترتيبها تماما و ان المريخ سيغادر الى مصر لاقامة معسكره قبل مباراة  الذهاب على ان يؤدي مباراة محلية قبل مباراة الاياب ضد وفاق سطيف و انهم  يشكرون الاتحاد العام على وقفته مع المريخ المشارك في بطولة افريقيا و فيما  يتعلق باللاعب جابسون قال انه سيشارك مباشرة مع زملاءه اللاعبين بعد ان  اكدت التقارير ششفاء اللاعب و سيشارك مع المريخ في تجربة الفريق في مصر و  ذلك بمنطقة 6 اكتوبر يوم الخامس من ابريل بفندق موفمبيك سيقف من خلالها  الجهاز الفني على جاهزية اللاعبين لمواجهة الوفاق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكرم الهادي: الحكم حرمنا من الفوز

 



  قال أكرم الهادي سليم حارس المنتخب  الوطني ان حكم مباراة ساحل العاج سعي بكل الطرق من اجل عدم فوز السودان ..  واشار ان المنتخب الوطني قدم مباراة كبيرة وكسب احترام الجميع ودخل لاعبوه  من اجل الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث للاقتراب من التأهل الي نهائيات الكان ..  وقال ان الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا بذل مجهودات كبيرة من اجل صناعة  منتخب قوي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يؤدي تجربة ودية من العيار الثقيل بالقاهرة

 


   قرر المريخ أن يؤدي تجربة ودية من  العيار الثقيل أمام احد اندية المقدمة في مصر خلال معسكر الفريق بالقاهرة  استعدادا لمواجهة وفاق سطيف في جولة الذهاب من دور الستة عشر لدوري ابطال  افريقيا المقامه بملعبه بأم درمان .. ويسعي المريخ الي تجهيز اللاعبين  بالصورة المطلوبة قبل المواجهة المرتقبة والهامة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابومؤيد
والبي ان اسبورت اظهرت ملاحظات


امس قنوات البي ان اسبورت حيلها انهدا من نقل المباريات ونفسهم قام والرموت ذاتو غيرنا حجارتو مرتين من شدة ماشغالين نقلب ....

اشباع حتي الامتاع من مباريات المنتخبات تلاشت تمام انتماءات الأندية وظهرت الروح الوطنية...

من الظهر وانت طالع للمساء مباريات تشغل المتابعين ...

نبارك للجماهير المصرية الحضور المشرف للمدرجات اصلا عندى عشق اسمو الجماهير والمدرجات حتي الامارات ذاتها مدرجاتها اتملت ....

وجماهيرنا كانت في الميعاد حضرت وشجعت وتلاشت الميول داخل الاستاد

لكن في القروبات التعصب كان حاضر وكل طرف منتظر الهفوات !!

**************************

الجماهير  ملح المباريات ومباراة جمهورها تعبان معناه فول ساااادة من غير اي مكملات  لاجبنة لازيت سمسم لاشمار تاكل وتبلع بليلية بس......



اصلو وجود شفوت المدرجات يزبط ليك اي مباراة حتي لو كانت تعبانة ومباراة كأس جيم للاطفال متعتها وفرحتها انطلقت من المدرجات !!

والله الشفوت والجمهور في البلاي استيشن عندو شكل وطعم ....

عشان كدة ياشفوت مباراة سطيف عايزنها فول مصلح ومعاه شية ضان يعني الاستاد يكون مليان والشفوت يكونوا طابقين شفت شايل شفت ...،

**************************

الواحد من كترة المباريات ماعرف يركز وين وحتى لون عيونا بقي اخضر خواجات بس من شدة مابنعاين للنجيلة بتاعة الاستادات!!!

لكن  فجاءة الساعة تسعة عيونا طششت القلعة الحمراء لقيناها ماقلعتنا والاستاد  والنجيلة عايزات شغل كتير قبل مقبل المباريات وخاصة مباراة وفاق سطيف .....

نبداها من نجيلة الاستاد اسه لو خليتو ناس ستموني تمو شغلهم كان ماشفنا اي حتة مصلعة !!!

والمضمار ذاتو عايز شغل ودهان الغبشهة ماحبابها

سمعتني يابتاع المنشأت الشكروه

وسمعنا انك مانع الشفوت من صيانة الاستاد !!!

من اسه افتح اضانك كويس يا تصين الاستاد يا تفتح الباب للقروبات ...

قصة المنع دي شيلها من حساباتك والصورة في القناة الناقلة مابتشبه المريخ يالحبيب

الاستاد اسمو القلعة الحمراء

احساس الادارة والانفراد بالراي والتعنت حاول غير منها .....

**************************

اها ياناس النيلين والقنوات العندها رغبة في نقل المباريات شفتو النقل كيف بتقنية HD

شفتو توزيع الكاميرات وعددها شفتو وزن الالوان في الكاميرات عرفتو شغل السسيو والوايت بلنس بين الكاميرات.....

شفتو تشبع الالوان مريح كيف للنظر والعيون !!!

شفتو شغل الجرافكس و نتيجة المباراة عشان ماتملوا لينا الشاشة باللوقو والسي جي مالي نص الشاشة!!

عشان  كدى امس قلنا ليكم يالجنة التسيير قبل ماتتفقوا مع قناة اشترطوا الجودة  قبل المال ولو في طريقة اتفقوا مع نفس الشركة النقلت للجزيرة وبيعوا شارة  المباراة للقنوات...

لو اتفقتوا مع الشركة وبعتوا الشارة تكسبوا  اكتر لانكم حتقدروا تبيعوها لاكتر من قناة تكسبوا الجودة وتضمنوا المال  والبيع حيكون بسعر مناسب للجميع وممكن بيعها لكل القنوات تدفع تاخد  إشارة...

**************************

مابنحب ندخل في التحليل الفني للمباريات وحمدان حمد ماقصر في الاستديو

شكرا لكل لاعب في المباراة علي تضحياتكم نحن عارفين البئر وغطاها وشايفين الاهمال للمنتخب واصل وين

جزيتم خيرا علي مجهودكم وهاردلك علي النتيجة ومبروك علي الاداء

وياكوتش الموازنات في الرياضة والمنتخبات مابتنفع ....

اشرب كأس الشجاعة مرة في العمر!!

**************************

ختاما

اهتموا بالمنتخب لو بشعار جديد يليق باسم السودان !!!

المنتخب الوحيد لاعبيه مايبدلو شعارهم مع الخصم !!!!!!

*************************

ونحن  علي المدرج نشجع ونتفرج ومدرج المنتخب امس ماشاء الله مليان وماقصروا  الجماهير ومباراة سطيف عايزين قدر العدد دا مرتين يعني بصريح العبارة  وبالمثل السوداني (العميان شايل المكسر)

مامحتاجين وصية ياشفوت المدرجات....

خارج النص:

وتااااااني التحكيم الافريقي ماشي بالنازل .....

نضف السبورة ياولد

مباراة سطيف علي الابواب!!!!!

ويامسئول المنشات ماتنسى كلامنا الفوق ويكون التنفيذ من اليوم قبل باكر .....
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية والعربية :

* رسمياً : فالنسيا يقيل نيفيل لسوء النتائج ويحدد البديل
* مانشستر يونايتد يجهز عرضاً ضخماً لضم البلجيكي لوكاكو نجم إيفرتون
* بيتر تشيك يلمح لاعتزال اللعب الدولي من أجل أرسنال
* برشلونة يجدد اهتمامه بمدافع ريال مدريد السابق ماركوس ألونسو
* بيل: ريال مدريد لايزال منافساً على لقب الدوري الإسباني
* صراع إنجليزي تركي لخطف جناح فالنسيا الإسباني
* مدرب منتخب الجزائر يستقيل من منصبه
* مدرب هانوفر امام تحد صعب للبقاء في منصبه
* تشيك يلمح لاعتزال اللعب الدولي من أجل أرسنال
* محامي سعودي: عقوبة نايف هزازي باطلة
* كيليني يعود لتدريبات يوفنتوس 
* بايرن ميونيخ يساوم يوفنتوس بصفقة بنعطية مقابل موراتا
* بوروسيا دورتموند يحدد سعرًا خياليًا لبيع أوباميانج
* بريمن يخشى غياب بيتزارو أمام دورتموند
* الاسكتلندي ديفيد مويس أبرز المرشحين لتدريب أستون فيلا
* كريستيانو رونالدو يستعد للرحيل عن ريال مدريد
* أتلتيكو مدريد يستعيد 3 لاعبين قبل لقاء ريال بيتيس
* عرش الأسطورة مارادونا تحت سطوة ميسي
* الأسترالي تيم كاهيل يتفوق على سواريز في صراع الأهداف الدولية
* دونجا: الأداء الهجومي أنقذ البرازيل أمام باراجواي
* فناربخشة التركي يزاحم انتر ميلان وليفربول على سفيان نجم المنتخب الجزائري
* ديميكليس يواجه تهمة سوء السلوك بسبب المراهنات
* كاكا: لا يصح أن نسمع صيحات الاستهجان ضد رونالدو
* إنييستا: الفوز بالكلاسيكو أفضل تكريم لكرويف
* السد القطري يوافق على استضافة مباراة اتحاد جدة امام سباهان اصفهان

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 13 :

* الرابطة كوستي (-- : --) النيل شندي
الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* هلال الأبيض (-- : --) الخرطوم الوطني
الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

..................................................  .....

â—„ كأس إيطاليا للأندية للدرجة الثالثة :

* فوجيا (-- : --) تشيتاديللا
الساعة: 21:15 .. القناة: beIN Sports 5

=====

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 13 :

* مريح نيالا (3 : 1) الامل عطبرة

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الروماني - الأسبوع 30 :

* فولونتارى (1 : 0) كلوج

..................................................  .....

â—„ الدوري الإنجليزي الدرجة الثانية :

• ساوثيند (3 : 1) شيفيلد يونايتد

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعسكر فى الدوحة استعداداً للإياب

خاطبت لجنة التسيير رابطة المريخ بالدوحة طالبة منها استضافة البعثة لمده اربعة ايام بالعاصمة القطرية استعداداً لجولة الاياب امام وفاق سطيف، حيث ان المريخ سيغادر الى الجزائر عن طريق مطار حمد الدولى فى الرابع عشر ابريل و فى حال موافقة الرابطة على الاستضافة ستقيم البعثة فى الدوحة و غالباً فى نفس الفندق الذي اقامت فيه ابان معسكرها التحضيري بداسة الموسم الحالي لقربه من المطار و من ملاعب النادي العربي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال سالم يعود الي الخرطوم و يغادر مع البعثة 




سيعود الى البلاد اليوم النجم جمال سالم قادماً من بلادة بعد انتهاء الاستحقاق الوطني ، و سيغادر سالم بإذن الله مع بعثة المريخ الى القاهرة فوراً لاقامة معسكر تحضيري قصير استعداداً لوفاق سطيف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من مباراة المريخ ورديفه والتي إنتهت بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف سجلها علاء الدين يوسف ، مجدي عبد اللطيف ، ألوك وللرديف سجل احمد نمر





*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*ليمونة لخالد ليمونة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*يديكم العافية يا صفوة
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*سالمون يعود للخرطوم ويؤكد جاهزيته للمشاركة مع المريخ



وصل الخرطوم في السابعة من مساء أمس على متن طائرة الخطوط القطرية النيجيري سالمون جابسون نجم وسط الفرقة الحمراء عائداً من دبي بعد رحلة علاجية ناجحة استمرت لأكثر من أسبوعين وكان في وداع جابسون بمطار دبي الأستاذ محمد أحمد قنيب رئيس رابطة مشجعي المريخ بدبي والمستشار القانوني محجوب عيسى ممثل القطاع القانوني للرابطة، وشكر سالمون رابطة مشجعي المريخ بدبي على الاهتمام الكبير الذي وجده منذ لحظة وصوله لدبي مما كان له عظيم الأثر في مساعدته في تخطي الإصابة التي أبعدته عن الملاعب منذ بداية هذا الموسم، وأرسل الدكتور جار النبي تطمينات للجماهير الحمراء وأكد أن سالمون غادر دبي بعد أن تجاوز الإصابة تماماً وأكمل التأهيل البدني بنجاح وأصبح في كامل جاهزيته لتقديم خدماته للفريق بصورة طبيعية وحرص سالمون على مقابلة الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ بعد وصوله مباشرةً وسلمه صورة من التقرير الطبي الذي يؤكد سلامته وجاهزيته للمشاركة بصورة طبيعية مع الأحمر.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد 
اكتشاف البدائل وتغير الوسائل ا


×موسم المريخ الحالي شهد الكثير من الغيابات بسبب الإصابات التي تعرض لها معظم اللاعبين، بعضهم استطاع العودة خلال فترة وجيزة والبعض الآخر لازال يعاني الأمرين، بعض تلك الإصابات كانت نتاج الجهود المضنية التي بذلها اللاعبون في الموسم الماضي على مستوى المنافسة القارية، وبعضها حدثت خلال الموسم الحالي وبغض النظر عن الأسباب والمسببات نجد أن الضرر الأكبر يقع على عاتق الكرسي الفني حيث تساهم تلك الغيابات في ظهور الفريق بصورة جيدة أو العكس ما يصب إجمالاً في تقيم الجمهور والإعلام لعمل المدرب.

×البلجيكي لوك إيميال نجح حتى الآن في تجاوز تلك المحنة وذلك بعدة وسائل من بينها الاعتماد على البدائل ومحاولة تجهيز عناصره بما يتلاءم والوضع الفني للفريق، وما ساعده أكثر تميز اللاعبين البدلاء بالرغبة الكبيرة في الظهور بالتوليفة الأساسية وبالتالي اللحاق بموسم المريخ المحلي والقاري.

×في الموسم الماضي مثلاً قسّْم المدرب غارزيتو لاعبيه إلى قسمين قِسم يشارك باستمرار في البطولة الأفريقية وقِسم آخر يشارك بصورة دائمة في المنافسة المحلية خشية فقدان إي لاعب أفريقياً بسبب الإصابة، والدليل على ذلك أن المدرب عندما فقد قلب دفاعه علاء يوسف أمام اتحاد العاصمة لم يجد مفراً من إعادة جابسون للدفاع في ظل عدم جاهزية علي جعفر الذهنية والنفسية بسبب وضعه في قِسم البطولة المحلية وبسبب مهاجمة الجمهور له بين الفينة والأخرى.

×تباين مستويات اللاعبين من بديهيات كرة القدم بحيث يكون هنالك اختلاف بين طريقة ادائهم واختلاف طرق تعاملهم مع ضغط المباريات لقلة الخبرة أو بسبب غياب التركيز ومن هنا فاللاعب يحتاج إلى المشاركة المستمرة حتى يتجاوز تلك الظروف والدلائل على ذلك كثيرة بحيث اختلف اداء بعض اللاعبين عن غيرهم بسبب الاستمرار في الركض على غرار الواعد - الهارب شرف شيبوب الذي وجد فرصة المشاركة المستمرة في الشوط الثاني وتحسن من جولة إلى أخرى حتى أصبح بين ليلة وضحاها لاعباً يصعب على أي مدرب وضعه بالكنبة قبل ان يحترف في تونس.

×معسكر القاهرة الذي سبق جولة المريخ والفريق النيجيري واري وولفز أفاد المدرب البلجيكي كثيراً في الوصول إلى بعض الحلول التقنية بحيث استفاد من تلك الفترة في إعادة الغاني الذي تحوم حول مستوياته الشكوك كريم الحسن بحيث دفع به بصفة أساسية خلال جولتي الذهاب والإياب حيث جاءت مشاركته في خانة المحور ونجح في التعامل مع المهمة بغض النظر عن كون ذلك النجاح كلي أو جزئي، كما ساهم ذلك المعسكر في عودة القناص عبده جابر للمشاركة الأساسية حيث نحج في مهمته على أكمل وجه وساهم بصورة واضحة في ترقي المريخ إلى دور الستة عشر.

×فترة معسكر القاهرة القادم يمكنها كذلك المساهمة بصورة كبيرة في توفير الحلول للجهاز الفني في ظل تعرض معظم اللاعبين للإصابات سواء أكانت طفيفة أو كبيرة وعليه فإن التحضير في بيئة مختلفة ومعسكر مقفول تساعدان اللاعبين على التركيز في المهمة كما تساهم في الحد من تحركات اللاعبين المصابين بحيث ينفذون برنامج الطبيب دون أي ارتجال أو ارتحال من مكان لآخر، أضف لذلك مساهمتها في إعادة شحن اللاعبين ذهنياً بحيث يمكن الاعتماد عليهم كما حدث مع كريم الحسن وعبده جابر.

في القائم

×مشاركة لاعبي المريخ الدوليين خلال جولتي المنتخب أمام ساحل العاج مؤكد أنها ساهمت في تحضيرهم لجولة الأحمر امام الوفاق ومعسكر القاهرة يمكنه اعادة شحذهم معنوياً وبدنياً من خلال تقليل جرعات التدريب مع ضرورة خضوعهم للراحة.

×بالنسبة لبقية اللاعبين فالمعسكر يساهم في تقريب المستويات بحيث تكون هناك مسافة قليلة بين مستويات البديل والأساسي.

×غير ذلك فشعور اللاعبين بالخضوع لمعسكر تحضيري يعطيهم المزيد من الرغبة في تجهيز أنفسهم بصورة أفضل.

×خضوع اللاعبين للتحضير خلال المباريات الودية يساهم في الوصول لجاهزية أفضل كما أن وجودهم بعيداً عن الجمهور يساهم في زيادة التركيز والابتعاد عن الضغوط التي تأتي قبل المباريات الكبيرة على غرار جولة الفريق القادمة برسم الأبطال.

×عودة جابسون من الاصابة قد تؤهله للمشاركة بصفة أساسية أمام الوفاق وربما لا فالجهاز الفني لن يحسم أمر تشكيلته وطريقة اللعب حتى الآن.

×ايضاً الجهاز الفني وحده من يقرر من يشارك ومن يجلس على الكنبة بناءاً على المعطيات المتوفرة له وبناءاً على وقوفه على مستويات جميع اللاعبين والمفاجئات قد تكون حاضرة.

×بعض الظروف الخارجة ساهمت في غياب هذه الزاوية لذا نلتمس العذر من القراء ونشكر كل من سأل عنها.

×وفاق اسطيف ذاق الأمرين بسبب خروجه على يد المريخ من النسخة الماضية للأبطال ولن يكون صيداً سهلاً لذا ننتظر من الجميع رفع  الهمة لإنجاز المهمة.

شبك خارجي

# يجب أن لا نصطاد الثعلب بالفخ نفسه مرتين.
.
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكورين زعماء 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*مشكورين يا حبايب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
أكرم الهادي سليم..هل من عودة..؟

• بغض النظر عن فرص التأهل للنهائيات ، ولكن تبقي النتيجة التي خرج بها منتخب السودان أمام ساحل العاج نتيجة جيدة بكل المقاييس ويستحق عليها التحية ، وذلك للفروقات الكبيرة في كل النواحي بين الجانبين .
• المنتخب العاجي هو حامل لقب اخر بطولة ، وهو حامل اللقب في عام 92 ووصيف بطولة 2006 ، كما أنه يضم في تشكيلته الحالية مجموعة من افضل نجوم القارة السمراء بالدوريات الاوربية .
• خلاف النتيجة فقد استطاع المنتخب السوداني أن يقدم مباراة قوية وأظهر اللاعبون خلال المباراتين مستويات متميزة مقارنة بشكل ونوع الاعداد الذي توفر لهم ، وبالضغط الشديد لضيق الوقت بين المباراتين .
• لم استغرب الظهور القوي والمستوي الرائع الذي ظهر به الحارس الدولي لمنتخبنا اكرم الهادي سليم في مباراتي السودان أمام منتخب ساحل العاج .
• أكرم كان سدا منيعا أمام هجمات العاجيين الخطيرة واستطاع أن ينقذ مرماه من عدد من الاهداف المحققة سواء في المباراة الاولي أو في مباراة الرد بالقلعة الحمراء .
• تألق أكرم مع المنتخب ليس جديدا وقد استطاع من قبل تقديم مستويات ممتازه خلال المشاركة في نهائيات امم افريقيا عام 2012 واستطاع ان يقود السودان الي التأهل للدور الثاني .
• وقبل ذلك فقد كان لاكرم فضل كبير في فوز السودان ببطولة سيكافا للامم في العام 2007 بعد أن تمكن من صد ضربتي جزاء .
• هذا خلاف تألقه السابق مع المريخ في عدة مناسبات ولازلنا نذكر المباراة التاريخية في نهائي كاس السودان في عام 2008 والتي استطاع فيها اكرم ان يصد ثلاثة ركلات جزاء في حالة نادرة ويمنح فريقه التتويج بالكأس .
• المريخ لم يتخلي عن اكرم لاسباب فنيه وكلنا يعرف ذلك ، ولكن اعتقد انه بالامكان العمل علي معالجة تلك الاسباب بواسطة الادارة بدلا من خسارة حارس يتمتع بموهبة كبيرة وقيمة فنية عالية .
• المريخ يحتاج جدا لخدمات اكرم في الوقت الحالي ، فمن الخطأ والخطر في نفس الوقت الاعتماد علي حارس واحد ، فالمعز يعاني من اصابة من مدة طويله حرمته من الظهور منذ بداية الموسم ، والحارس الثالث قليل الخبرة ولا يمكن ان يعتمد عليه خصوصا في البطولة الافريقية .
• المريخ في الوقت الحالي يعتمد علي حارس مرمي وحيد وهو الاوغندي جمال سالم ، ولو تعرض لأي إصابة منعته المشاركة – لا سمح الله – أو ايقاف كما حدث بعد طرده بالفاشر هذا الموسم فسيجد المريخ نفسه في موقف حرج ولايحسد عليه .
• لا اعتقد أن اكرم سيرفض العودة للمريخ اذا طلبه ، فهو يحب المريخ كما نعلم وربما هو نفسه يتمني ذلك ، غير انه كما صرح مؤخرا يرفض الجلوس احتياطيا لجمال سالم طوال الموسم .
• والحقيقة أنها فعلا من المفارقات الغريبه أن يكون الحارس الاول لمنتخب السودان هو الحارس الثاني للمريخ ، في حين أن الحارس الاول للمريخ هو الحارس الثاني لمنتخب بلاده .
• وقد ظهر هذا بوضوح في مباراة السودان ويوغندا في تصفيات البطولة الافريقية للمحيين العام السابق حين شارك المعز محجوب كحارس اساسي وجلس جمال سالم احتياطيا لحارس يوغندا الاول .
• علي العموم تبقي مسألة المشاركة هذه مشكلة ليست بالصعبة حيث يستطيع المدير الفني ان يمنح فرص الظهور بالتساوي وهو ما يعرف بنظام المداورة خصوصا والموسم طويل ومرهق .
• اخر كلمة : اتمني عودة اكرم للمريخ..

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




أكرم الهادي سليم..هل من عودة..؟



   ياااااريت ..شطبه كان خطأ ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم رياضي
معتز الفاضل
حتى لانفقد زاد المباريات الودية

■بعد  أن قررت لجنة الحالات الطارئة بالإتحاد العام قبول طلب نادي المريخ بتأجيل  مباراتيه أمام الأهلي عطبرة ومريخ نيالا من أجل إقامة معسكر قصير بقاهرة  المعز إستعدادا لمواجهته المصيرية أمام وفاق سطيف في دور الستة عشر المؤهل  للمجموعات في كبرى البطولات الأفريقية .
◇ علي رئيس القطاع الرياضي أن  يقوم بترتيب المباريات الودية مبكراً حتى لا يحدث مثلما حدث في المعسكر  السابق الذي أقيم قبل مواجهة واري ولفز بشأن المباريات الودية التي كان  ينوي الفريق إقامتها لتجهيز بعض العناصر وأختبار مدى الجاهزية للمعمعة  الأفريقية ، حيث وضح بجلاء مدى تعامل إدارينا بالعشوائية المغننه وشاهدنا  التخبط الذي حدث في خطب ود أحد الأندية للتباري معها “اعدادياً ” حيث ظل  أسم الفريق الذي يخوض المباراة الودية مع الفرقة الحمراء مجهولاً حتى قبل  دقائق من إقامتها .
• ويبقى “الغباء ” هو تكرار نفس التجربة بنفس  الخطوات وانتظار نتائج جديدة وعليه يجب على القطاع الرياضي أن يقوم بمخاطبة  الأندية المصرية التي يرغب في مواجهتها ودياً ” حسب توجيهات الجهاز الفني ”  لضمان إقامة التجارب.
• الفريق في حوجة كبيرة لهذه المباريات بسبب بعد  كثير من اللاعبين من اللعب التنافسي (منذ مباراة واري ولفز الأخيرة  باستثناء لاعبي المنتخب وجمال سالم ) .
• مع العلم بأن الأندية المصرية  تتعامل وفقاً لمبادئ الإحتراف الكامل بالإضافة إلي أن الدوري المصري الآن  في قمة منافساته وإشتعاله لذلك ينبغي الترتيب قبل وقت كافي .
■ أنه الحب  والعشق والوله عندما يسيطر على النفس تجاذبت الحديث مع الصديق العزيز  والغالي المريخابي القح ” حسن الحسين المنصور ” المقيم بدولة الإمارات  العربية المتحدة بالشارقة .
•وتناولنا في حديثنا ماكتبته بعمودي 28/3  بعنوان 《 أنسو “ونسي ” واستعدو لسطيف 》فادهشي ب آراءه ومقترحاته التي تعجب  النفس وتشرح الصدر وتعكس بجلاء مدى نضجه وفهمه ومدى رهانه على الصفوة  ورجالاته فأحببت أن يطلع أخوتي الصفوة على ما دار بيننا :_
◆ الأستاذ  صاحب القلم الرياضي الغالي ” معتز الفاضل ” لا شك كلنا يعلم ما آل إليه حال  المريخ فهو لا يعجب صديق ولا يسر عدوا كلنا شركاء بداية من وزارة الشباب  التي دفعت باللجنة في مرمى النيران دون معينات ودون مال وهي تعلم تمام  العلم بان ادارة نادي بحجم المريخ يحتاج المليارات فكيف للجنة ان تاتي  بالمال لادارة النادي ولماذا ينحصر دورها في مساعدة الند التقليدي وتضن علي  المريخ أليس هو القطب الثاني الموازي للهلال ولا نعفي رجالات المريخ من ما  آل إليه حال المريخ وهل هم فقط في والي الجمال وسوداكال والفادني___؟
و لماذا نقف مكتوفي الأيدي أقطاب وجمهور صفوة دون أن نمد يد العون لإنقاذ المريخ___؟
•دعونا  من الذين رموا بهذه اللجنة في جحيم الصرف ولنهب لأنقاذ نادينا فهو ينادينا  فاذا كانت الوزارة لا يهمها المريخ النادي الوحيد في السودان الذي رفع  علمه في المحافل الدولية فنحن الصفوة يهمنا مريخنا الذي نفديه بارواحنا  ونسقيه دماءنا فالمريخ أكبر من الجميع بإنجازاته وكؤوسه الجوية التي جعلت  أسم السودان علي كل لسان المريخ كبير ياسادتي برجاله وأقطابه وجمهوره الذي  يسد عين الشمس فناديكم يناديكم يا صفوة بلادي في هذا الوقت نريد ان نعرف من  هم الأوفياء لهذا الكيان ومن هم أصحاب المصالح الذين صدعوا رؤوسنا بالكلام  عن المؤسسية وإدارة المريخ بطريقة علمية وغيره من الأحاديث التي ثبت أنها  من أجل محاربة “والي الجمال ” فاين هم الآن_؟
• كنا نظن أنهم أول من  يتقدم الصفوف ولكن وااااااه من لكن دعونا صفوتي من كل ذلك الهراء ودعونا من  لجنة التدمير التي كنا أكثر من هاجمها ليس لنا عداء شخصي معها ولكن في حب  المريخ الذي يجري في عروقنا مجري الدم فنحن مستعدون أن ناكل الجمر فالمريخ  أولاً والمريخ أخيراً ومن راهن علي الصفوة لن يخسر .
• هيا نمد يد العون  لرفعة وسمو المريخ أدعموا ناديكم بالمساهمة في مشروع 2870 وادعموه بالنفرة  الكبري لسحق السطايفة كلا حسب مقدرته جنيه علي جنيه قرش علي قرش نساعد  محبوبنا في تخطي المرحلة الحرجة التي تمر بالمريخ العظيم بعد أن تخلت عنه  وضنت عليه وزارة الشباب وكل الجهات الداعمة ولكن جمهور الصفوة موجود فمن  غير المريخ يشرف السودان ويأتي له بالإنجازات ويرفع علمه عالياً خفاقاً  ويجعله علي كل لسان .
♡ جْـــرَةِ_قًـلُـم__أخيرا :_
◆موسف حقاً أن يظل نادي بحجم وسمعه الزعيم الكبيرة على مستوى القارة الأفريقية والعربية بدون مدير للكرة .
◆ ثيرمومتر النجاح في المعسكرات الخارجية هو الإنضباط فافرضوه لتأتي الفائدة المرجوة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
الكاردينال تخطيط أم عبث ؟


â–، هل تذكرون متغيرات المريخ في خواتيم العام (2012) عندما إستقال الوالي وإستلم زمام الأمور بما يسمى (بمجلس التقشّف) الذي عاث (غربلة) في الفريق واهتم فقط بانتداب (هيثم مصطفى) برفقة (علاء الدين يوسف) أملاً في توجيه (ضربة) للهلال والإستفادة من قيمة هيثم الفنية على حد زعمهم.

â–، (مريخ 2012) بليما وكلتشي واديكو وساكواها وباسكال والحضري ووارغو وبقيادة فنية برازيلية (ريكاردو) قدّم كرة قدم جميلة وكان قاب قوسين أو أدنى من الوصول لنهائي الكونفدرالية لولا (استهتار الحضري) و (فدائية سعيد السعودي) فالأول قبل هدفاً ساذجاً في الكونجو والثاني أنقذ ليبردس الكونجولي من قبول هدف عندما أخرج الكرة من على خط مرمى الخصم.

â–، الإدارة الحكيمة والتي تعرف (شغل الكورة) يومها كانت ستبقي على تلك العناصر وتلجأ لبعض الإضافات (الطفيفة) حسب حوجة الفريق ولكن ماحدث كان مغايراً بعد أن تمت عملية (تشليع) مقنن للمحترفين والوطنيين والجهاز الفني دفع ثمنها المريخ خلال عامي (2013) و (2014) بالخروج من الأدوار الأولى لبطولة افريقيا وهو ما أثّر عليه مالياً ومعنوياً رغم التتويج بممتاز (2013).

â–، ما يحدث في الهلال الآن هو نموذج حديث لضعف القراءة الإدارية وغياب استراتيجية المستقبل بعد أن ظل (الكاردينال) يشرّق ويغرّب دون أن يجد من يقوّمه للطريق الصحيح حتى بات الهلال مستباحاً في أرضه أمام أضعف الفرق كثوار ليبيا وتطوان المغرب وإتحاد العاصمة الجزائري.

â–، في عهد الكاردينال درّب الهلال في الموسم (2014) كل من (كامبوس) (التاج محجوب) (مبارك سليمان) (عاكف عطا) (فوزي المرضي) ولم نذكر النابي لأنه أتى قبل تقلّد الكاردينال لرئاسة الهلال.

â–، وفي الموسم (2015) بدأ الفريق مشواره الكروي تحت قيادة البلجيكي (باتريك) والذي لم يستمر مع الفريق أكثر من (أربعة أشهر) ليخلفه مدرّب الطوارئ (الفاتح النقر) ومن ثم التونسي (نبيل الكوكي) ليعود (الفاتح النقر) من جديد.

â–، في العام الحالي (2016) بدأ الفرنسي (كافالي) وأقيل ليقود الفريق كل من (مبارك سليمان وهيثم مصطفى) ومن ثم جاء التعاقد مع المصري (طارق العشري) وأخيراً تم تحويل هيثم للشباب ووضع العشري على (الطوّة).

â–، تقلّد الكاردينال رئاسة الهلال في (يوليو 2014) وبعد مرور عام وثمانية أشهر ترأس الجهاز الفني للفريق الأزرق (10) مدربين بالتمام والكمام وهو رقم قياسي جديد يستحق أن يدون في موسوعة الأرقام القياسية (جينيس).

â–، كيف ينظر الإعلام الموالي للكاردينال بأن هذا النهج (صحيح)؟ وكيف يقبل الشارع الأزرق بذلك العبث على فريق كرة القدم؟ وهل ينتظر أي مشجّع هلالي أية نتائج ايجابية من فريق قاده (10) مدربين خلال أقل من عامين؟.

â–، المثير للسخرية أن الإعلام الأزرق منقسم الآن لقسمين (قسم موالي يدافع بشراسة عن الرئيس) و (قسم معارض يهاجم من يدافعون عن الرئيس) وبين هذا وذاك تردّي إداري منقطع النظير.

â–، ولكن رغم ذلك فإنني أرى أن قرار (إنهاء) مشوار خدمات الرباعي المحترف (أبيكو – موكورو – نيلسون – سيسيه) وربما زاد العدد خلال الأيام المقبلة (قرار صحيح) لأنك عندما تمتلك (ثماني محترفين) ويفشل فريقك في تجاوز دور ال (32) في دوري أبطال افريقيا أمام فريق (بلا دوري) فأنت لا تمتلك محترفين.

â–، أضف إلى ذلك نقطة مهمة جداً وهى أن عدم بلوغ الفريق لدور المجموعات ومغادرته للإستحقاق القارّي (قلّص) مداخيله وزاد منصرفاته فالوصول لدور المجموعات كان سيحقق عوائد مادية مميزة تعين في تسيير شؤون النادي سواء على صعيد حافز الكاف أو دخل المباريات الخرافي.

â–، لذلك فإن قرار الإستغناء عن المحترفين (مادي) أكثر مما هو (فني) إذ لا يعقل أن يتم الإستغناء عن لاهب موهوب بقيمة (موكورو) إلا إن كانت معاناة الدفع (بالدولار) حاضرة.

â–، أما النقطة التي تستحق الوقوف عندها كثيراً فهى استراتيجية الرئيس الهلالي المبنية على إعتماد الهلال على الشباب خلال المشوار المقبل والإستغناء عن المحترفين وهنا يتبادر للذهن سؤال مهم (هل ستصبر الجماهير على هذا البناء)؟ أم أن هناك إتجاه (خفي) لإعادة تجربة اللاعبين المصريين بالأندية السودانية عن طريق (العشري).

â–، عموماً وضعية الهلال تسير إلى الهاوية (بهدوء) مالم تحدث متغيرات (رئاسية) خلال الفترة القادمة.

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: على ذمة الزميل أكرم حماد (الكاردينال أفضل رئيس في تاريخ المريخ) !! نجيب (هل يستغل المريخ تلك الوضعية بفرض الهيمنة وتقليص فارق بطولات الممتاز)؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الملاعب الرياضية تفوز بحقوق مباراة المريخ

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
توصلت قناة الملاعب لاتفاق مع نادي المريخ لنقل مباراته الافريقية ضد وفاق سطيف في ذهاب بطولة افريقيا التي تلعب يوم التاسع من ابريل على ملعب المريخ و حسبما اورده الزميل شمس الدين الامين في اذاعة هوي السودان بان قناة الملاعب فازت بحقوق مباراتي المنتخب الشاب و نظيره الكيني بالاحد و الاهلي شندي ومنافسه الغاني يوم العاشر من ابريل .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
خطوة عديلة

أعتقد ان قرار الذهاب لمعسكر إعدادي قصير في القاهرة قبل المواجهة المرتقبة امام وفاق سطيف قرار موفق تماما من قبل مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الذي ظل خلال الفترة السابقة يتلقى الكثير من النقد بسبب جولة الوفاق التي فجرت الكثير المداد الناقد لحال الفريق والتخوف المسبق من الوضع الذي اظنه جيد الي حد كبير وسيكون متميز بعد معسكر القاهرة الذي بفضله من قبل تمكن الأحمر من تجاوز عقبة واري وولفز وبذات المنطق نتمنى ان يسهم كذلك في تخطي عقبة الفريق الجزائري الذي يعد هو الأخر نفسه بكل قوة لمواجهة المريخ.
الذهاب للقاهرة اثبت جدواه من قبل حيث شاهدنا التحولات الكبيرة التي حدثت فيه لمستوى بعض اللاعيبين كراجي مثلا الذي بفضل معسكر المحروسة تمكن من استعادة الألق ليقود وسط المريخ بكل اقتدار امام النجيري كما شاهدنا الدفع بكريم الحسن الذي مثل له معسكر مصر مساحة ليعيد اكتشاف نفسه مما جعل البلجيكي لوك ايميال يستعين به في وقت تخوف فيه الجميع من مشاركة الغاني الذي منذ ان اتى للمريخ لم يفارق دكة البدلاء لكن الفترة القليلة التي عسكر بها الاحمر الاحمر في موفمبيك جعلته خيار متاح لمدربه وبعيدا عن كل ذلك يبقي لاعبو المريخ في حاجة ماسة لهذه الجولة الإعداد التي رغم قصرها لكنها ستكون ذات فائدة قصوى قبل مواجهة الجزائري.
مجلس المريخ ظل يجتهد منذ ان تم تعينه وأعتقد ان ما ظل يقوم به حتي اللحظة يحسب له فمن خلال متابعتنا للأوضاع في المريخ عن قرب نعتقد ان المجلس المعين أفلح في إدارة الأوضاع بالنادي بصورة سليمة رغم ما ظل يتعرض له من إنتقادات متكررة بسبب الأوضاع المالية التي يعلم الجميع ان مشكلة المريخ ككيان معها لم تبدأ مع اللجنة الحالية فهي مشكلة قديمة ومتوارثة عبر السنوات لكن للأسف درج قطاع عريض من إعلام المريخ علي تناول هذا الأمر كأنه هبط فجاة في عوالم المريخ التي تحتاج لطرح صادق يتعرض للمشكلات من أجل بحث الحلول لها ويتناول الإيجابيات من أجل ان يتم دعمها حتي يحدث شي من التوازن وهذا ما نأمله في الأعلام المريخي الذي يمثل رأس رمح الأحداث في المريخ.
وهج اخير
خروج منتخبنا بالتعادل امام الأفيال جاء عكس مجريات المباراة التي كان يمكن لصقور الجديان الفوز فيها لولا رعونة التعامل مع الفرص التي تهيأت للاعبي المقدمة ولولا تقاضى الحكم البورندي عن احتساب ركلة جزاء مستحقة كانت كفيلة بوضع الأفيال علي رصيف المغادرة.
المنتخب ظهر بصورة مشرفة وتمكن من محاصرة الأفيال التي لم يقوى خط دفاعها علي انطلاقات بكري وطلعات عنكبة التي كانت كفيلة بحسم الجولة لمنتخبنا كي يحلق في الصدارة ويلعب علي كامل حظوظه لكن نتيجة التعادل وضعت حظوظ المنتخب في مهب الرياح خاصة اذا تمكن العاجي من الفوز علي السيراليوني.
مهند اثبت ان الدهن في العتاقي وأكد علي قدراته كلاعب مهول متي ما كان في مستواه سيعطي الإضافة وهاهو في مباراة الأمس يرسم اجمل اللوحات ويسجل في شباك العاجي ولولا معاندة الكرة له وبراعة الحارس الإيفواري لتمكن من اسقاط الأفيال في ليلة احتشد فيها الجميع لزف السودان عريسا.
الفرصة امام منتخبنا مازالت موجودة لكنها تضائلت كثيرا بفضل وضع المجموعة التاسعة التي سيتأهل منها منتخب وحيد للنهائيات.
معسكر القاهرة سيمثل ضربة البداية لعبور الجزائري

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يستأنف تحضيراته .. يستقبل الدوليين ويحتاط لقيام لقاء الأهلي




 

الخرطوم - حافظ محمد أحمد

يستأنف فريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ تحضيراته  لمباريات دوري سوداني الممتاز ومباراة وفاق سطيف في ذهاب دور الستة عشر  للبطولة الأفريقية،وكان الجهاز الفني قد منح اللاعبين راحة يوم أمس بعد  سلسلة تدريبات في غياب دوليي المنتخب الوطني،وسيؤدي الفريق تدريبه الأساسي  لمباراته أمام الأهلي عطبرة المحدد لها بعد غد الجمعة لحساب الجولة العاشرة  من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز.
وسيشهد التدريب اليوم انضمام نجوم المنتخب الوطني بعد فراغهم من مباراة  ساحل العاج أمس في التصفيات الأفريقية المؤهلة لنهائيات الأمم الأفريقية  التي ستقام بالجابون في العام 2017م، وسيمنح المدرب راحة للمجموعة التي  شاركت في المباراة أمس فيما سيتدرب البقية بشكل طبيعي،وكانت تدريبات المريخ  قد شهدت حضورًا كبيراً للاعبين بعد إنضمام تراوري وعلاء الدين يوسف  للمجموعة بعد أن غابا في الفترة الماضية. 
ويرغب أبناء القلعة الحمراء في استعادة مسار الانتصارات في الدوري عبر  الفوز على الأهلي عطبرة وذلك بعد أن تعثر الفريق في آخر مبارياته قبل توقف  الدوري أمام النسور،ولا تبدو المهمة صعبة بدرجة كبيرة عطفا على الفوارق  الكبيرة بين الفريقين. 
في انتظار اجتماع لجنة الحالات الطارئة 
وينتظر المريخ رداً من لجنة الحالات الطارئة التي ستعقد اجتماعها اليوم بعد  أن دفع الأحمر طلبًا بتأجيل مباراة الأهلي عطبرة اليوم ومباراة مريخ  نيالا،غير أن المتابعات تؤكد أن طلب المريخ سيقابل بالرفض ما يعني أن  احتمال إقامة المباراة يبدو كبيراً للغاية وهو ما تحسب له الجهاز الفني  الذي ركز على المجموعة التي شاركت في التدريبات في الفترة الماضية مع إشراك  بقية اللاعبين الذين لم يجدوا فرصة المشاركة في مباراتي المنتخب أمام ساحل  العاج.
راحة للدوليين
وينتظر أن يبعد إيميل لوك الدوليون الذين شاركوا في مباراتي ساحل العاج عن  مباراة الأهلي عطبرة حتى لا يتعرضوا للإرهاق ويفقدهم الفريق في مباراة وفاق  سطيف،سيما وأن المباراة أمام الإكسبريس لن تكون بالصعوبة الكبيرة. 
إبعاد بعض الدوليين عن مباراة الأهلي سيتيح للجهاز الفني فرصة الدفع بهم في  مباراة مريخ نيالا التي ستقام في الرابع من الشهر المقبل أي بعد ثلاثة  أيام فقط من موعد مباراة الأهلي وهو ما يعني إبعاد عناصر جديدة. 
فرص إقامة المعسكر تتضاءل
تضاءلت فرص إقامة معسكر تحضيري قصير قبل مباراة وفاق سطيف،وينتظر مجلس  المريخ الرد النهائي من لجنة الحالات الطارئة،وسيكون إعداد الفريق للمباراة  الأفريقية مقتصراً على مباراتي الأهلي عطبرة ومريخ نيالا،وسيتم تأجيل  مباراة الأهلي مدني فقط وذلك لإتاحة الفرصة للفريق لعقد معسكر قصير قبل  السفر إلى مدينة سطيف لأداء جولة الذهاب في التاسع عشر من الشهر المقبل وهو  ما سيحدث إذ سيقيم المريخ معسكره في مدينة العلمة أو القاهرة. 
المعز ينافس جمال سالم
أظهر المعز محجوب جدية كبيرة في التدريبات الماضية،وخضع لتدريبات عنيفة من  قبل مدرب الحراس،وبات الحارس المخضرم جاهزاً للمشاركة حال حدث طارئ لجمال  سالم،وتعافي المعز من إصابة كان قد تعرض لها في بداية الموسم وابتعد فترة  طويلة عن المشاركة واعتمد الجهاز الفني على الحارس الشاب محمد المصطفي غير  أن المخاطرة مرت بسلام،ولم يتعرض الفريق لموقف محرج.
تجهيز فييرا وجابسون يقترب
بات علاء الدين يوسف قريب من المشاركة مع الفريق في مباريات الدوري الممتاز  ليكون مؤهلاً للمشاركة في مباراة وفاق سطيف، وسيكون فييرا لائقاً للمشاركة  ليعيد لخط الوسط قوته وابتعد اللاعب عن المشاركة بسبب الإصابة أيضا،تاركاً  فراغاً عريضاً في خط الوسط الذي كان واحدًا من الحلقات الضعيفة في الفريق  خلال الفترة الماضية،وسيتستقبل المريخ بالجمعة النجم سالمون جابسون الذي  خضع لتدريبات في الإمارات بعد أن كان قد غادر للعلاج ولن يكون اللاعب  مؤهلاً للمشاركة في مباراتي الدوري الممتاز أو مباراة وفاق سطيف في جولة  الذهاب غير أنه سيكون حاضراً في جولة الإياب بمدينة سطيف،المريخ افتقد جهود  النيجيري القوي خلال طوال الفترة الماضية بعد أن عاني من الإصابة غير أنه  غادر للأمارات وخضع للعلاج وتدريبات التأهيل ليكون جاهزاً للمشاركة مع  المجموعة في التدريبات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*   المهندس المختص يكشف موعد جديد لنهاية العمل بجوهرة الهلال 

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
تحدث المهندس محمد احمد حسن الاستشارى المقيم  بمشروع الجوهرة الزرقاء والذى كشف عن اسباب تأخير التسليم فى الموعد المحدد  مرجعاً ذلك للصعوبات التي واجهت الشركة المنفذة لحظة تكسير الدكاكين التي  اشار انها السبب الرئيسي فى عدم اكتمال المشروع الهلالي في الوقت المحدد  بالاضافة لبعض المعوقات الاخرى الضعيفه ، وقطع المهندس الاستشاري موعداً  اقصى لنهاية العمل بالمشروع حدده بنهاية شهر يونيو من العام الجاري ، سيما  وان خروج الهلال من مسابقة دوري ابطال افريقيا سيمنح الشركة المنفذة فرصة  إلى التريّث فى بعض الاعمال ..
وفى ذات الصياغ ذكرت صحيفة الاسياد ان الكراسي الجديدة الخاصة بالجانب  الشرقي للجوهرة قد وصلت لميناء بورتسودان وستخضع لاجراءت التخليص الجمركي  على ان يتم نقلها إلى الخرطوم من اجل الشروع فى تركيبها للجهة الشرقيه التى  اكتملت بها الاعمال الخرصانية فى طابقها الثاني ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بأيجاز
أبوالعلاء محمد البشير
الاستفادة من معسكر القاهرة 

* تتوجه اليوم الي العاصمة المصرية القاهرة بعثة مريخ السودان من اجل اقامة معسكر اعدادي تأهبا لمباراة ذهاب دور ال16 من بطولة كأس الاندية الافريقية .
* ونحمد للجنة التسيير اهتمامها بالفريق والرائ الفنى حول هذا المعسكر والذي طالبنا به لأداكنا لأهميته بالنسبة للاعبين خاصة وان المباراة القادمة تتطلب اعدادا من نوع خاص .
* معسكرات القاهرة تمثل تفاؤلا كبيرا للفرقة الحمراء ويكفي ان الفريق حقق نتائج ايجابية عديدة عقب اي فترة معسكر يقيمه بالفريق بالعاصمة المصرية واخر مباراة الذهاب بنيجيريا ضد الذئاب .
* معسكر القاهرة فترة اعدادية يحتاجها الفريق بعد ان انتهت مباراتي المنتخب الوطني امام ساحل العاج .. وهناك تسعة لاعبين من المريخ يتواجدون في منظومة المنتخب .
* ونأمل ان يتم تجهيز كل اللاعبين خاصة علاء الدين واوكرا وبقية اللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا بطريقة منتظمة بسبب الاصابات وبالتأكيد الفريق يحتاج لكل لاعبيه في هذه المرحلة .
* ونتمني ان يجتهد البلجيكي لوك ايمال في تجهيز الفريق بالصورة المطلوبة وان يدرك ان الخصم القادم يختلف تماما عن الفريق النيجيري .
* اداء مباراة او اثنين من خلال هذا المعسكر بالتأكيد تعني الكثير للجهاز الفني والذي يدرك تماما اهمية اداء مباريات تجريبية في المعسكرات الاعدادية .
* كل امنياتنا بأن يستفيد اللاعبين من هذا المعسكر وان يكون معسكر القاهرة خير لأعداد لمباراة السطايفة .. ودعونا اكثر تفاؤلا بمعسكرات قاهرة المعز.
/منتخب محترم وتحكيم ساقط /
* ثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدف هي النتيجة التي كان يجب ان تنتهي عليها مباراة منتخبنا الوطني وضيفه الايفواري امس الاول لولا سوء الطالع وظلم التحكيم الافريقي .
* قدم ابطالنا مباراة كبيرة خاصة في الحصة الثانية واضاع بكري وعنكبة ونزار وكاريكا وبشة فرصا بالجملة لو حالفهم فيها التوفيق لعرف الجميع ان الصقور على الموعد .
* خط الدفاع رغم الهدف الذي تسبب فيه بوي بعدم التغطية السليمة الا انه ادي بثبات ونجح في ايقاف خطورة الهجوم العاجي الخطير ..
* وتألق اكرم الهادي الذي جعله بأن يكون احد نجوم المباراة اعطي منتخبنا الثقة خاصة وان اكرم ادي بثبات وجدية ويقظة وردة فعل مثالية .
* وجود بخيت خميس على الطرف الايسر كان سيكون اجدي وانفع للصقور خاصة وان بخيت قدم نفسه بصورة مميزة مع فريقه في مباراتي دور ال32 من البطولة الافريقية ولكن في النهاية علينا احترام وجهة نظر الجهاز الفني .
* نعود لنقول ان التحكيم الافريقي اصبح يمثل خطورة حقيقية فما فعله حكم امس الاول يجعلنا نطالب لجنة الحكام فى الكاف بالاستقالة .
* المؤسف ان سكرتير الاتحاد السوداني هو نفسه رئيس لجنة التحكيم بالكاف .. واللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه .
/ نقاط مؤجزة /
* تعادل منتخبنا الوطني وامامه مباراة هامة ضد سيراليون.
* نتمني ان يجد الصقور .. الاهتمام قبل تلك المباراة .
* علاء الدين فييرا .. وجوده مهم للغاية في مباراتي وفاق سطيف .
* وعلاء قدم مستويات مميزة مع فريقه في النسخة الماضية من البطولة .
* على لوك وضع البرنامج التدريبي الذي يتناسب واهمية المباراة القادمة .
* نعزي الحبيب النذير سليمان واسرته في وفاة شقيقته التي توفيت بالقاهرة .
* والنذير عضو لجنة التعبئة المريخية هو احد رواد النادي المعروف .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الأمين العام للمريخ يتحدث لبرنامج (البحث عن هدف) بقناة النيل الازرق

يستضيف برنامج (البحث عن هدف) في التاسعة من مساء اليوم الامين العام لنادي المريخ العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الذي تقدمه الاعلامية ميرفت حسين للحديث عن أهم القضايا المريخية ابرزها استعدادات الفريق لمواجهة وفاق سطيف الجزائري في دور الستة عشر من دوري ابطال افريقيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إزالة نجيل استاد الخرطوم



تم الشروع في إزالة نجيل استاد الخرطوم من جانب الشركة المنفذة من اجل فرض نجيل صناعي جديد وقد حددت الشركة شهراً منذ الان لتسليم الاستاد جاهزا للاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بالخرطوم .. وكان النجيل الصناعي الجديد وصل منذ شهر فبراير الماضي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
منتدى المحبين وتكريم ابن الوزير


* لاعب كرة القدم في كل أنحاء العالم يحبون قراءة وسماع كلمات الاشادة والثناء .

* ويكرهون النقد ..حتى ولو كان من باب الفائدة لهم.

* بالأمس تشرفت الصدى بزيارة كريمة من الكابتن علي جعفر.

* الغرض تكريمه من قبل منتدى جماهير المريخ بحضور الاعضاء عماد الدين محمد عباس وأبو رماح والمهندس حسام النعيم.

* رغم كل النقد الذي وجهناه للكابتن علي جعفر في الفترة السابقة.

* الا اننا استقبلناه بصدور مفتوحة وقلوب بشوشة.

* لا نحمل أي ضغينة عليه.

* معرفتنا به بدأت منذ توقيعه في كشوفات الزعيم.

* وأضحى لاعبا عاما يتحدث عنه الشارع الرياضي بمختلف انتماءاته.

* لا ندري ماذا يحمل علي جعفر في قلبه.

* الا اننا من جانبنا ومعي الاخ ابو شيبة ومنذ بداية مشوار التألق سطرنا عنه كل خير.

* وبحثنا في أضابير لغة الضاد لنكتب افضل العبارات.

* حقيقة في الآونة الأخيرة وتحديدا في الممتاز ومباراتي الذهاب والاياب أمام واري وولفز النيجيري وأخيراً أمام منتخب ساحل العاج لم يقصرعلي جعفر.

* أدى دوره بكل رجولة وحماس وفدائية حتى صافرة الختام .

* وكما قيل لكل مجتهد نصيب .

* وعلي جعفر صبر ..وظفر.

* وعقبال الريح علي.

* شكراً منتدى محبي المريخ وانتم تثبتون في كل يوم بأن الزعيم غني بأبنائه في كل مكان وزمان.

* والتكريم بمثابة قلادة على صدر اي لاعب واكبر تعبير عن نبض الجماهير تجاه لاعبها.

صدى ثان

* وقبل ان يجف المداد على تكريم علي جعفر ..ها هو تجمع روابط المريخ ممثلاً في الثنائي سر الختم احمد موسى وانور حمد دياب يدقون صدورهم ويعلنون عن تكفلهم بكل منصرفات مران المريخ اليوم.

* انهم شباب أحبوا المريخ من دواخلهم ويقدمون له كل غال ولا يبخلون عليه بشيء.

* يستحقون ان نرفع لهم القبعات.

* ولا يفوتنا ان نذكر ما سطره الرائع المبدع الرصين احمد دراج بالأمس تحت عنوان حملة نادينا ينادينا تجمل نادي المريخ بجهد جماعي رائع.

* ولا بد ان نتطرق للمرأة المريخية التي كانت وما زالت وستظل شعلة للنشاط وبث الحماس من نظافة للنادي وتجهيز الوجبات.

* شكراً مرفوع للقوة ما لا نهاية الى سعدية عبدالسلام ..ايناس موسى ..ناهد العطا ..تومات المريخ رانيا وريهام .

آخر الأصداء

* شعرنا بالزهو والفخر ومنتحبنا الوطني يصارع الاهوال في ابيدجان بمواجهة النجوم المدججين بالمهارات والخبرات في الدوريات العالمية.

* وفي الخرطوم شاهدنا لاعبو الأفيال ينظرون الى الساعة في انتظار صافرة الحكم لانقضاء الزمن الرسمي.

* ما هي حكاية التحكيم الظالم والظلم الواضح والاستهداف لمنتخبنا في ارضنا ووسط جمهورنا.

* أثبت صقور الجديان بأنهم الافضل اذا وجدوا قليلاً من الاهتمام واداء عدد من المباريات الاعدادية.

* ولو توفر لنا قليل من ذلك لاصطدنا الافيال في ابيدجان وتعشينا بهم في الخرطوم.

* ما بين التوجه لمعسكر القاهرة او البقاء في أمدرمان.. نتفاءل بأن يكون القادم أحلى وأجمل مع الزعيم .

* الاهم هو التكاتف والتعاضد والتماسك لأن المرحلة القادمة هي الأصعب.

* ودائماً أردد انت يا مريخ ليس فريقا نشجعه.. بل وطن نسكن فيه.

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
بابكر مهدي الشريف
لا يصح معارضة لجنة التسيير


× لجنة التسيير الحمراء برئاسة الرجل الهادئ الراقي أسامة ونسي، أراها تستحق الاحترام والتقدير من كل أهل المريخ بلا استثناء .

× هؤلاء الرجال الذين قبلوا العمل في النادي الكبير عندما رفض الآخرون العمل وكفروا به، عقب استقالة الوالي .

× عندما كان الأخ جمال الوالي رئيسا، كنا نرى مئات الأسماء تقاتل وتحارب وتبذل الجهد الوفير حتى ينالوا شرف عضوية النادي الأحمر .

× وعندما تأتي الجمعية العمومية ، تتصارع القوائم مقطوعة الرؤوس، فالكل يأتي بمن يحب ويهوى، ولكن تحت رئاسة والي الجمال بكل تأكيد .

× وحتى الذين كانوا يجاهرون بمعارضة الوالي في التحالف، لم يستطيعوا ترشيح رئيس يخلف الوالي، وكانوا يركزون فقط على بعض الاسماء التي تناصبهم العداء، وكل همهم اسقاطها من المجلس وليس الرئيس .

× قرر الوالي هبة السماء لشعب المريخ الابتعاد والإكتفاء بالفترة الطويلة التي قضاها رئيساً وخادماً للأحمر الوهاج، وهذا من حقه ولن يلومه عليه أحد أبدا أبدا .

× ولكن كانت الصدمة أن رفض كل الذين عرضوا عليهم الأمانة الحمراء، وأبوا أن يحملونها وحملتها لجنة التسيير، حفاظا على هيبة وسمعة النادي العريق، الذي وصفه الراحل شاخور بأنه رجل صالح، لا خوف عليه من تقلبات الزمان ونوائبه .

× الرأي عندي هو أنه لا يجوز ولا يصح معارضة هذه اللجنة، أو عرقلة عملها أو إحباطها ببعض الجمل الهدامة التي يخطها بعض الزملاء بلا هدى .

× وعندما نتحدث عن المعارضة لا نعني أو نقصد النقد السليم الذي ينير لها الطريق ويقوم الإعوجاج بها ويوضح لها الطريق، وإن كان حاداً، لكن لابد أن يكون جادا وصادقا وهادفا للإصلاح .

× استغرب جداً للبعض وهم يقومون بمقارنة لجنة التسييير بجمال الوالي، وآخرون يناشدونهم بالاستقالة أو إعلان الإنتخابات حتى يعود جمال لسدة الحكم الأحمر .

× ده كلام فارغ وساذج لدرجة كبيرة، لعدة أسباب ومن أهمها هو أن الأخ جمال ذهب لوحده وبإرادته وسط دموع واهات الصفوة، ورغم الرجاءات والنداءات والشعارات، فالرجل أصر ودنقر فات .

× ولو أعلن اليوم عودته للرئاسة فسيجد ونسي جاهزا ليسلمه الرئاسة بلا تضجر أو تردد، فلماذا إذن هذا البكاء القبيح والتباكي الذي لا يليق بكيان كبير وعريض كالمريخ العظيم .

× الآن المريخ أمامه مهمة كبيرة لا تتحمل أي تخاذل أو تناوش، فعلى الجميع أن يسعى للاستقرار وتهيئة الأجواء للفريق حتى يعبر للمجموعات بعد تخطي وفاق سطيف بإذن الله تعالى .

× ولوج المريخ لدور المجموعات ودور الأربعة أفضل مليون من عودة جمال الوالي والمريخ خارج التنافس الأفريقي .

× نحن أكثر حبا ودعماً للوالي، وينبع ذلك من حبنا للمريخ وبس، وكتبنا فيه عدة المقالات الداعمة والمادحة، ولما ذهب بقى المريخ الذي لن يذهب إن شاء الله، ونحن لن نترك دعمه وإن كان على رأسه عليل معلول، لأننا نريد للكيان الرفعة والعزة .

× ومن هنا نناشد ميسوري النادي وعلى رأسهم الوالي والفادني أن يتكفلوا بمعسكر القاهرة حتى يجهز الفريق لمباراة الذهاب الحاسمة أمام سطيف .

× ولابد أن نسمع صوتاً ونرى مالاً من مجلس الشورى يا عزيز الزعيم محمد الياس محجوب .

× أرى أن يتكفل مجلس الشورى بمبلغ المعسكر، لأنه الأهم ولن يعجز أولئك الرجال الأماجد من جمع المبلغ المطلوب .

× إذا صعد المريخ لدور المجموعتين فلن يحتاج لكثير مال من الأقطاب، لأن الدعم الذي يقدمه الاتحاد الأفريقي للثمانية الكبار سيكفي النادي عن الكثير من المعاناة المالية الحالية .

الذهبية الأخيرة

× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نهنئ منتخب السودان بذلك المستوى الرائع الذي قدمه أمام منتخب كوت ديفوار، وخرجنا من التنافس قطع شك، صحيح الحكم كان سيئاً ولكن اقحام مجدي شمس الدين في الأمر، شيئ مضحك ولا يليق بالذين تناولوه .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
كان في الامكان أجمل مما كان


كت يا بلد

وكتين يفتشوا لي مقامك

كت بشوف ليك المقامات البعيدة

والنجيمات البتلمع

تبقى فوقها وتبقى سيدا

(حسين خوجلي)

أمس امتلأ استاد المريخ عن سعته لأجل الوطن

وأوقف الحكم الظالم المباراة من غضب الجمهور الوطني

فكان هذا هو النصر رغم تعادلية النتيجة.

ان يغضب الجمهور للمنتخب.

ومع ذلك فان الحكم هو من تعادل للمنتخب العاجي.

المنتخب السوداني أحبطته هفوة بويا قبل ان يعود.

ومع ذلك فان عدم التعرض للهجوم غير ممكن في ظل تألق عنكبة وبكري.

مع اكرم الهادي وأبوعاقلة وعلي جعفر.

مهند كان حاضراً غائباً ولقد اجبرت الاصابات مازدا من عدم سحبه.

.......

منتخب كوت ديفوار كان مثل خاطف الطائرة المصرية أمس.. يحمل حزاماً ناسفاً كاذباً... لو لا الحكم لما نالوا النقطة الظالمة.. بلا شك كان المنتخب أول أمس كبيرا لا لأنه تعادل مع حامل اللقب ولكن لأنه أظهر ملامح حامل لقب سابق.. وبقليل من الدعم يمكن خلق منتخب كبير مع كثير من الصبر.

.......

أحد الدماعاب وجدت كتابة له في الواتساب احتفى بها ناس عطيل ....قال ايه ...المريخ احرز بطولات بلا قيمة ...وسردها جميعها في حفظ يشكر عليه.. بمنطق معووج قال ان المريخ انتصر في المباراة النهائية علي بندل يونايتد وفريق بندل اصبح لا وجود له الان.. يعني مطلوب من المريخ يرعاه حتة لا يندثر واللا شنو.. هناك كؤوس نالها الهلال محلياً طبعاً بعد لعبه ضد اندية انزوت او تلاشت هل تحذف.. هناك طبيب نال شهادته من يوغسلافيا يقطعها علشان يوغسلافيا بقت مافيشة يعني.. هناك رجل اعطوه شهادة الخدمة الجيدة من زائير ..اصبحت بلا قيمة لأن افريقيا الوسطي هي الاسم الآن...والله الزول ده كلامه صفري خالص.. تذكرت به احد الاغبياء ممن اراد محو حجر افتتاح مستشفى سوبا لأن نميري من افتتحه.. في ناس بتعمل صفر في طحال الكتب التاريخية.

........

اذا وجد له مكان.. كتب رئيس للتحرير بالقلم ما مضى تحت نعي ... يقصد ينشر ان وجد له مكان ..لكن الصحيفة خرجت بنعي ختامه اسكنه الله فسيح جناته ان وجد له مكان... مجلس التسيير قال ان المريخ سيعسكر خارجيا ان وجد المال...

.......

أعلنت النيل الأزرق انها ستستضيف الكارديطار في برنامج اغاني وأغاني ليتحدث عن أشعاره المغناة....ودي فرصة سعيدة لناس الضو وسراج وقنديل والرتينة وبدور لمشاهدة مستجلب لمبات ابو صامولة والاستماع لاشعاره وان نؤكد ان أغنية لو حتى نبدأ من الصفر ليست له...وهناك لبس في نسب الابيات ادناه له.

يا فاطنة انت قولي.

مش برضو الفول فولي.

انا رئيس الهلال.

الطيران ما بحطم آمالي

واسبابو ما أنا ده كافالي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
حقوق الأهلي يا الفاتح التوم



* التهليل الأزرق الذي نطالعه بسبب مشاركة الهلال في سيكافا يوضّح بجلاء المعاناة التي يعانيها النادي الأزرق هذه الأيام عقب الخروج القاسي على يد الثوار .

* كان الزملاء يسخرون ويستهزئون من مشاركات المريخ رغم أنه حقق نتائج ممتازة مقارنة بالهلال وهو أكثر فريق سوداني شارك في هذه المنافسة ولكن نتائجه سيئة ولا تُقارن بنتائج المريخ.

* وكماهي العادة في الهلال فإنهم يستهزئون بكل إنجاز يخص المريخ ولكنهم يقبلون ويرضخون ويستجيبون لأي قرار يصدر من مجلس كردنة.

* ولنضرب مثلاً بهيثم مصطفى والذي شطبه البرير فأطلق عليه لقب المشطوب وعندما عاد للهلال لم يستطع أحد أن يقول مشطوب.

* وهاهي المشاركة رقم تسعة للهلال بعد أن كانوا يطلقون عليها جعرانية ووصفوها بالضعيفة عادوا ليقولوا أنها تجهّز الهلال لأبطال 2018.

* ليس بجديد أن تتبدل المواقف وتصبح الجعرانية منافسة مهمة ولكن كان على أصحاب القرار في النادي الأزرق أن يحترموا عقول الجماهير ولا يسعوا لتخدير جديد.

* خدروهم بأن معسكر تونس فاشل فمن الذي أشار بالمعسكر ثم خدروهم بأن كافالي كيسو فاضي فمن رشحه ثم أبعدوا هيثم وأزاحوا خالد جوليت فمن أتى بهيثم.

* الآن يكتبون مقالاتهم بفائدة الجعرانية للشباب، فهل سيشارك الهلال باسم آخر غير الهلال.

* جمهور الهلال واعي بالقدر الكافي ويعلم أن كل هذا التخدير مجرد فرفرة ذبيح وأنهم غير راضين عن جلوسهم هكذا بدون منافسة قارية حتى الموسم المقبل.

* أصابوا الهلال في مقتل بقرارات ساهمت في خروج الهلال أمام فريق بلا منافسة داخلية في بلده.

* جمهور الهلال يهمه أن يشارك في الأبطال وبالنسبة له الجوهرة والأكاديمية والكشافات أمر ثانوي وليس بأهمية المنافسة القارية.

* معهم حق هذا الجمهور الصابر والذي استطاع أن يصبر من العام 1930م ولغاية اليوم بلا إنجاز قاري أو إقليمي.

* سيخوض أهلي الخرطوم مباراة مهمة أمام الهلال مطلع الشهر المقبل وأهمية هذه المباراة في أنها تمثل اختباراً حقيقياً لحكام صلاح الذين ظلوا يقدمون الدعم الكامل للهلال كلما احتاجهم.

* سيلعب الأهلي ضد الحكام والهلال، فعلى مجلس إدارة الأهلي أن يحذّر لجنة الحكام ببيان اليوم قبل الغد حتى يحيدوا الحكام.

* والأهم من كل هذا هو تجهيز الشكاوى يا الفاتح التوم، فكثير من لاعبي الهلال توجد ثغرات قانونية في تسجيلهم للنادي الأزرق.

* الأمل أن نرى معاملة عادلة للمريخ من قبل إدارة مجلس الأهلي الخرطوم بمثل الطريقة التي تمسكت بها إدارة الفرسان في حقوق النادي بالشكاوى في لاعبي المريخ.

* جهز الشكوى يا الفاتح التوم وبيان الحكام لأن الهلال ببساطة يحتاج للفوز في هذه المباراة بالذات وسيجد كل الدعم من حكام صلاح.

* ليعلم مجلس الفرسان أن مباراتهم هي من أجل رفع معنويات المدعوم ولمواصلة التخدير وعليهم أن يتذكروا أن علاقة الهلال والاتحاد سمن على عسل.

* فهل تسمعني يا الفاتح التوم.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نفراج الأزمة المالية للمريخ.. تسليم اللاعبين متأخراتهم والبعثة الحمراء تغادر للقاهرة مساءً

عقد مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ مُمثلاً في العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام لمجلس الإدارة ورشيد الطاهر أمين المال ومحي الدين عبد التام نائب الأمين العام والكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي ونائبه الكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد اجتماعاً مطولاً في ساعة متأخرة من الليل وأسفر الاجتماع عن بشريات سعيدة للجماهير حيث أكد المجلس انتهاء الأزمة المالية التي كانت تهدد معسكر الفريق بالقاهرة بعد الانفراج الواضح في الموقف المالي بالنادي وبناءً على هذه المستجدات تقرر أن تغادر البعثة الحمراء للقاهرة مساء اليوم مع صرف متأخرات اللاعبين والجهاز الفني وتهيئة أفضل الأجواء لفريق الكرة حتى يتمكن من تخطي عقبة الوفاق والوصول لمرحلة المجموعات.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* زيايه يثير أذمة ويطالب بفسخ عقده من وفاق سطيف

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 اثار اللاعب عبد الملك زياية اذة كبيرة خلال الساعات الماضية وطالب ادارة ناديه بحسب الصحافة الجزائرية فسخ عقده بسبب عدم التزامة ادارة حسان حمار الايفاء بالمطلوبات المالية تجاه اللاعب ويريد اللاعب الضغط على ادارة الوفاق للايفاء بمستحقاته المالية قبل توجه بعثة النادي للخرطوم لضمان حصوله على كافة حقوقه بطرف الكحلا و البيضا .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سالمون يعود للخرطوم ويؤكد جاهزيته للمشاركة مع المريخ

وصل الخرطوم في السابعة من مساء أمس على متن طائرة الخطوط القطرية النيجيري سالمون جابسون نجم وسط الفرقة الحمراء عائداً من دبي بعد رحلة علاجية ناجحة استمرت لأكثر من أسبوعين وكان في وداع جابسون بمطار دبي الأستاذ محمد أحمد قنيب رئيس رابطة مشجعي المريخ بدبي والمستشار القانوني محجوب عيسى ممثل القطاع القانوني للرابطة، وشكر سالمون رابطة مشجعي المريخ بدبي على الاهتمام الكبير الذي وجده منذ لحظة وصوله لدبي مما كان له عظيم الأثر في مساعدته في تخطي الإصابة التي أبعدته عن الملاعب منذ بداية هذا الموسم، وأرسل الدكتور جار النبي تطمينات للجماهير الحمراء وأكد أن سالمون غادر دبي بعد أن تجاوز الإصابة تماماً وأكمل التأهيل البدني بنجاح وأصبح في كامل جاهزيته لتقديم خدماته للفريق بصورة طبيعية وحرص سالمون على مقابلة الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ بعد وصوله مباشرةً وسلمه صورة من التقرير الطبي الذي يؤكد سلامته وجاهزيته للمشاركة بصورة طبيعية مع الأحمر.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكسب رديفه بثلاثية مجدي عبد اللطيف وألوك وعلاء الدين يسجل أجمل الأهداف

واصل المريخ تحضيراته الجادة لمباراته الأفريقية المهمة أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري بالخرطوم وأدى الفريق تجربة إعدادية في السادسة من مساء أمس بإستاده أمام رديفه بغرض اختبار مدى جاهزية اللاعبين التي يعول عليها البلجيكي في المرحلة المقبلة وكسب الفريق الأول رديفه بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد وتبادل تسجيل الأهداف في الشوط الثاني كل من مجدي عبد اللطيف وألوك وعلاء الدين يوسف الذي استطاع أن يسجل أجمل الأهداف في التجربة وشهدت المباراة تألقاً لافتاً لأوكراه وكوفي وألوك وعلاء الدين الذي أثبت درجة عالية من الجاهزية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الحالات الطارئة تؤجل مباراتي المريخ أمام الإكسبريس وفرسان البحير وترفض تأجيل لقاء سيد الأتيام


عقدت لجنة  الحالات الطارئة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعاً مطولاً أمس قررت من  خلاله تأجيل مباراتي المريخ أمام أهلي عطبرة ومريخ نيالا لكنها رفضت تأجيل  لقاء الفريق أمام أهلي مدني في الثالث عشر من أبريل بعد أن كانت اللجنة قد  رفضت في بادئ الأمر تأجيل مباراتي الإكسبريس ومريخ نيالا

ووافقت في  البداية على تأجيل مباراة وحيدة ثم حضر العميد عامر عبد الرحمن والكابتن  عادل أبوجريشة وأدارا حواراً مطولاً مع قادة اتحاد الكرة أسهم في تأجيل  المباراتين غير أن اللجنة تمسكت بأداء المريخ لمباراته أمام أهلي مدني في  موعدها المحدد مسبقاً في الثالث عشر من أبريل.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حصريا وع قناة الملاعب الرياضية تبث مباراتي الزعيم مع الوفاق واهلي  شندي مع مديابا الغاني  يومي 9 مارس و10 مارس...الان ع اثير هوي السودان مع  الاعلامي المميز شمس الدين 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دون عنوان 
أبوبكر الأمين 
المجد للمريخ والدعم للتسيير

* العصر والتاريخ يشهدان.. والأرض والسماء يعرفان.. المجد والمريخ توأمان.. والنصر فوق صدره الفسيح.. والفخر فوق هامات النجوم يستريح..هكذا أتحفنا شاعر المريخ الفذ د.عمر محمود خالد وهكذا ينبغي أن ننافح فوق صهوات الخيول روامحا لنناضل نحن الصفوة القابضين على الجمر للمحافظة على هذا الإرث التليد الذي ورثناه من بناة المريخ ولو تركناه لحظة في هذه الأيام المهببة سيضيع كما ضاعت أشياء خالدة في السبعة وعشرين سنة الماضية شهدنا ولادتها مع مولد المريخ…
* فيا صفوة ويا أحباب وضع المريخ المالي والإداري لايسر عدو ولا صديق فإذا أردنا مواصلة أمجاد المريخ والمحافظة عليها لابد من دعم التسيير التي زاغت الإنقاذ التي أتت بها منها وتركتهم يتخبطون يمنة ويسرة بعد أن زادت الأعباء عليهم ولهم أجر المجتهد فليس هكذا يدار ناد كبير كالمريخ…
* نحن نعلم بالفجوة التي بين الجمهور وتسيير الانقاذ وأن إحجام هذا الشعب المريخي عن الدعم يرجع في معظمه إلى أن هذا الشعب مقتنع تماما بأن الانقاذ التي أتت بالتسيير واجب عليها دعمها..
* وتبقى المعادلة صعبة فشعب المريخ يريد المحافظة على أمجاد المريخ ويريد العض عليها بالنواجذ وفي نفس الوقت لا يرضى بالحقارة التي أتت بتسيير مفلسة ماليا وإداريا وفي يقيني أنه في النهاية سينتصر شعب المريخ كي يحافظ على أمجاده ويعمل على الإتيان بمجلس قوي منتخب في الجمعية المقبلة…
* بالأمس وافقت لجنة الحالات الطارئة على طلب مدرب المريخ إيمل بتأجيل لقاءي أهلي عطبرة ومريخ البحير وهو التأجيل الثاني في أقل من اسبوعين بعد أن تأجلت جولة الغرب لملاقاة هلال الأبيض وهلال كادوقلي، فبالرغم من أننا نحترم وجهة نظر إيمل وهو أدرى بظروف فريقه…
* إلا أن لجنة الخرمجة الطارئة أتت بمواعيد أخرى لا تخلو من الخباثة فبرمجت لقاءين للزعيم بعد يومين فقط من لقاء الوفاق أي يوم 11 مع أهلي مدني ويوم 13 مع مريخ البحير بمعنى أن المريخ ذبح بسكين صدئة ليلعب ثلاث مباريات بما فيها مباراة كبيرة ومصيرية مع الوفاق في غضون ستة أيام فقط يلملم بعدها أطرافه ليذهب لمعسكر العلمة لمدة أربعة أيام ليلاقي الوفاق يوم 19 في لقاء الإياب…
* وفي ظل حالات التخبط الإداري صرح هذا الأبو جريشة من قبل أن الزعيم سيسافر مباشرة بعد لقاء الذهاب أي يوم عشرة لاقامة معسكره بالعلمة ولكن براقش ذهبت بظلفها لحتف لجنة الخرمجات الطارئة وحدث ما حدث والله كان أرحم البرمجة الأولى مليون مرة على الأقل لتجهيز البدلاء…
* وامس وعلى عجل تناقلنا خبر المعسكر الخارجي الذي ينوي الزعيم اقامته بالقاهرة اعتبارا من الغد وبحسب متابعتنا اللصيقة لما يجري خلف الكواليس فإن وكالة السفر التي تتكفل بالتذاكر وحجز فندق المعسكر وحتى ساعة متأخرة من ليل أمس مصرة على أخذ المعلوم كاش (دونار ينطح دونار) والتسيير مفلسة يعني موضوع المعسكر ربما يلغى بسبب عدم توفر هذا الدونار…
* وصاحب وكالة السفر المعروف لديكم والذي نسأل الله له الشفاء العاجل من حادث جيبوتي كان زمان بيعطي بالدين خصما على مكافاة الكاف ببلوغ دور الثمانية فالأربعة فالمباراة النهائية كل مرحلة عندها كوم دولارات ولكن الجماعة التسيريين وبإيعاز من معارضة الوالي ذهبوا يفتشوا الماضي مع صاحب الوكالة ويعرفوا كيف صرفت دولارات الكاف بتاعت العام الماضي وأخينا قال ليهم ما خلاص الماضي ولى زمان مع الاعتذار للفنان ترباس …ووقف صاحبنا لمبة قال ليهم نحن أولاد النهار داه يا دولار كاش يا مافي سفر…
* ثم ثانية مع احترامي لإيمل أول مرة أسمع إنه فريق لاعب في بلده يمشي يعمل معسكر خارجي فهمونا ديه لوكان فهمنا ضيق يعني هي من كثرة فلوسكم يا تيسيير، هذا يقودنا لشيء واحد فقط وهو أن المدرب مقتنع تماما بالفوضى الضاربة بأطنابها في المعسكرات الداخلية ودونكم ما حدث بعد الرجوع من نيجيريا ولو عرفتوا السبب لبطل العجب..قال إيه ما عاوزين يعينوا مدير كرة ومدرب عام عشان يضغطوا المصاريف…
* والله لو في مدير كرة قوي الشخصية سيفرض الإنضباط ويوفر ليكم أكثر من مائة ألف دولار ثمن الهروب من المعسكر الداخلي للخارجي فالمعسكر الخارجي ينجح تماما ماديا وفنيا لو أقمته قبل مباراة تلعبها خارج أرضك وبعدين الفريق سيرجع قبل يومين من لقاء الوفاق فماذا سيضمن لك أن هذين اليومين لن يحدث فيهما انفراط في عقد الإنضباط إن وجد وأعود وأذكر بمعسكر الخرطوم قبل لقاء وواري وما حدث فيه من فوضى…
* دا كله كوم وحال التذمر بين اللاعبين وصلت مرحلة الانفجار بسبب عدم صرف مرتبات فبراير ودخل علينا مارس وعدم الوفاء بالعهد بشان صرف بواقي مقدمات العقود كما وعدت بها التسيير في حال تخطي وواري وهذه والله قنبلة موقوتة ستنفجر في أي لحظة..وبعدين دولارات معسكر القاهرة ديه مش كان أولى بها اللاعبين عشان ترفع روحهم المعنوية والله لو أعطيناها لهم أنا متأكد أنهم سيطالبون بمواصلة معسكر الخرطوم وسينضبطون من أنفسهم…
* أختى وأخي الصفوة الحقائق دائما مرة ولكن التوعية بها واجب مقدس الآن نحن أمام وضع استثنائي وهناك حلان لا ثالث لهما يا تضغط التسيير على حكومتها وتأتي متأبطة المفيد، يا نتحمل مسؤوليتنا تجاه الزعيم ونواصل النفرة الكبرى في القروبات ومواقع التواصل والروابط وانا أفضل ان يكون الحل هو هذه النفرة لأن المحافظة على مجد الزعيم هو شرف لنا لايدانيه شرف ودعم الزعيم في هذه الحالة فرض عين كما قال الأب الراحل شاخور…
* وأتمنى من كل روابط المهجر أن تكون كما عودتنا دائما في الموعد تماما وتنضم لعقد الداخل لنشكل لوحة زاهية من لوحات التضامن المريخي العظيم لنكون عند الشدة عونا له حتى لانحوجه أبدا سواء لتسيير او لتنظير فلنقرن القول بالعمل…
* العصر والتاريخ يشهدان.. والأرض والسماء يعرفان.. المجد والمريخ توأمان.. والنصر فوق صدره الفسيح.. والفخر فوق هامات النجوم يستريح…

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة الزعيم تغادر فجر الجمعة لمعسكر القاهرة



 من المقرر أن  تغادرنا بالطيران المصري فجر الجمعة بعثة الزعيم متوجهة لقاهرة المعز  لإقامة معسكر تدريبي لمدة ثمانية أيام في فندق موفمبيك القاهرة..
 وتجرى  اتصالات مكثفة مع أندية المقدمة المصرية لتلعب مباراة ودية مع الزعيم حدد  لها يوم الخامس من ابريل على أن تعود البعثة في اليوم السابع لتلاقي وفاق  سطيف في لقاء الذهاب لدور الستة عشر لبطولة الأندية الإفريقية يوم التاسع  من ابريل بالقلعة الحمراء بأمدرمان...
 وينتظر أن يرأس البعثة عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي وينوب عنه نائبه حاتم محمد أحمد..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد تجربة إعدادية ناجحة
المريخ يكسب رديفه بثلاثية مجدي عبد اللطيف وألوك وعلاء الدين يسجل أجمل الأهداف
تألق لافت لأوكراه وكوفي.. ورمضان وأمير يتابعان التجربة من الخارج

وائل السر

واصل المريخ تحضيراته الجادة لمباراته الأفريقية المهمة أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري بالخرطوم وأدى الفريق تجربة إعدادية في السادسة من مساء أمس بإستاده أمام رديفه بغرض اختبار مدى جاهزية اللاعبين التي يعول عليها البلجيكي في المرحلة المقبلة وكسب الفريق الأول رديفه بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف وحيد وتبادل تسجيل الأهداف في الشوط الثاني كل من مجدي عبد اللطيف وألوك وعلاء الدين يوسف الذي استطاع أن يسجل أجمل الأهداف في التجربة وشهدت المباراة تألقاً لافتاً لأوكراه وكوفي وألوك وعلاء الدين الذي أثبت درجة عالية من الجاهزية.

استهل المريخ التجربة بتشكيلة ضمت محمد المصطفى في حراسة المرمى، كريم الحسن والريح علي في متوسط الدفاع، مصعب عمر ومازن شمس الفلاح على الأطراف، علاء الدين وعمر بخيت وكوفي واوكراه في الوسط، ضفر وابراهومة في المقدمة الهجومية، استطاع الرديف أن يؤدي بشكل جيد في الشوط الأول وخرج بشباكه نظيفة بعد أن تولى المعز محجوب حماية عرين الفريق الرديف وكان بمثابة المدرب لفريقه وتولى توجيه اللاعبين طوال زمن المباراة وبرز أوكراه وكوفي وعلاء الدين بصورة مميزة للغاية في الشوط الأول غير أن الفريق الأول عانى بشدة من ظاهرة ضياع الفرص السهلة لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي ومع بداية الشوط الثاني أجرى لوك ايمال تبديلين بدخول ألوك ومجدي عبد اللطيف بديلين لضفر وابراهومة بعد أن أخضع عبد العظيم جابر المعد البدني للفرقة الحمراء الثنائي ألوك ومجدي لتمارين بدنية خاصة طوال زمن الشوط الأول واستطاع مجدي ومع نزوله الملعب أن يسجل الهدف الأول للمريخ من كرة راوغ بها مدافعين وأرسل تسديدة قوية اصطدمت بأحد مدافعي الرديف وأخذت طريقها للشباك معلنة عن الهدف الأول ثم تمكن كوفي وقبل خروجه مستبدلاً أن يصنع الهدف الثاني لألوك بطريقة مميزة بعد أن انطلق من الجهة اليمنى وتخطى أكثر من لاعب وأرسل عكسية متقنة أمام المرمى حوّلها ألوك ببرود في الشباك وجاء الدور على علاء الدين يوسف حتى يسجل الهدف الأجمل على الإطلاق في المباراة من كرة تبادلها مع مصعب عمر لتصل إلى علاء وهو في حالة انفراد تام بالمعز محجوب ولحظة خروج الأخير من مرماه لعبها خلفه بدقة متناهية مسجلاً هدفاً رائعاً وجميلاً انتهت عليه التجربة والتي شهد شوطها الثاني تفوقاً واضحاً من جانب الفريق الأول.

رمضان وأمير يتابعان من الخارج

حرص ثنائي المريخ بالمنتخب الوطني رمضان عجب وأمير كمال على متابعة التجربة التي خاضها الفريق الأول أمام رديفه منذ البداية وحتى نهايتها بعد أن خضعا لمساج لفترة ليست بالقصيرة وينتظر أن ينضم الدوليون للتدريبات اليوم حال عدم سفر المريخ للقاهرة وفي حال تكللت محاولات سفر البعثة الحمراء بالنجاح سيشارك نجوم الفريق بالمنتخب في التدريبات من أول وهلة بعد أن تأكد الجهاز الطبي من سلامة رمضان عجب وعنكبة وقدرتهما على المشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية في المرحلة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تقديراً لمردوده المتميز

 منتدى جماهير المريخ يكرّم علي جعفر واللاعب يعد بالمزيد من التألق
 عمر الجندي
  سجل وفد رفيع المستوى من منتدى جماهير المريخ زيارة لمكاتب صحيفة الصدى  بغرض تكريم علي جعفر متوسط دفاع منتخبنا الوطني والمريخ تقديراً لاجتهاد  اللاعب وتألقه اللافت في الفترة الأخيرة بعد أن كان جعفر من أبرز نجوم  مباراتي منتخبنا الوطني أمام نظيره العاجي ومثّل وفد المنتدى كل من عماد  الدين محمد عباس وتاج عيساوي أبورماح والمهندس حسام النعيم وتم تكريم علي  جعفر وتحفيزه مادياً حيث أكد عماد الدين محمد عباس أنهم قرروا تكريم علي  جعفر تقديراً للمجهود الكبير الذي قدمه مع المريخ والمنتخب الوطني وأشار  إلى أن المنتدى قرر أن يكرم أفضل لاعب في كل مباراة أفريقية للمريخ ووقع  الاختيار على اللاعب علي جعفر الذي استحق هذا التكريم بفضل المستوى الرفيع  الذي قدمه متمنياً أن يكون هذا التكريم دافعاً لجعفر من أجل المزيد من  الإجادة والتألق في حين قال تاج عيساوي إن علي جعفر فرض على منتدى جماهير  المريخ تكريمه لأنه كان في الموعد في جميع المباريات وقدم أفضل مالديه مع  فريقه وواصل رحلة الإجادة والتألق مع المنتخب الوطني وشكر علي جعفر أسرة  المنتدى على هذا التكريم وأكد أن هذا الاحتفاء سيمنحه دافعاً قوياً من أجل  المزيد من الإجادة والتألق في مقبل المباريات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في اجتماعها أمس
لجنة الحالات الطارئة تؤجل مباراتي المريخ أمام الإكسبريس وفرسان البحير وترفض تأجيل لقاء سيد الأتيام
العميد عامر: وجدنا تعاوناً لا حدود له من الاتحاد وسنعمل بجدية من أجل بلوغ المجموعات

شمس الدين الأمين

عقدت لجنة الحالات الطارئة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعاً مطولاً أمس قررت من خلاله تأجيل مباراتي المريخ أمام أهلي عطبرة ومريخ نيالا لكنها رفضت تأجيل لقاء الفريق أمام أهلي مدني في الثالث عشر من أبريل بعد أن كانت اللجنة قد رفضت في بادئ الأمر تأجيل مباراتي الإكسبريس ومريخ نيالا ووافقت في البداية على تأجيل مباراة وحيدة ثم حضر العميد عامر عبد الرحمن والكابتن عادل أبوجريشة وأدارا حواراً مطولاً مع قادة اتحاد الكرة أسهم في تأجيل المباراتين.

انعقد اجتماع مطول بين وفد مريخي ضم العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ والكابتن عادل أبوجريشة ومن اتحاد الكرة السيد أسامة عطا المنان أمين مال الاتحاد ونائب رئيس اللجنة المنظمة وشرح العميد عامر التحديات التي تنتظر المريخ في دوري الأبطال والمجهود الكبير الذي بذله لاعبو المريخ مع المنتخب الوطني في مباراتي الذهاب والإياب بصورة تفرض على الاتحاد مراعاة ظروف هؤلاء اللاعبين حتى لا يتراجع مردودهم في لقاء المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف وأكد عامر أن الإصرار على أداء المريخ للمباراتين ربما جعله يخسر مجهودات عدد من اللاعبين بعامل الإجهاد قبل مواجهة وفاق سطيف ونجح العميد عامر في إقناع اللجنة المنظمة بأن للاحمر ظروفاً منطقية تتطلب التأجيل فوافقت اللجنة المنظمة على تأجيل مباراتي أهلي عطبرة ومريخ نيالا قبل لقاء الذهاب أمام وفاق سطيف بيد أن اللجنة رفضت تأجيل مباراة الفريق أمام أهلي مدني التي تسبق جولة الإياب أمام الجزائري ووافق المريخ على استجابة اللجنة للجزء الأكبر من مطالبه وتقرر أن تغادر بعثته إلى القاهرة مساء اليوم مالم يطرأ جديد ويؤدي لإلغاء لهذه الخطوة التي مازالت في حُكم المجهول بسبب عدم انجلاء الموقف المالي بالنادي.

كل شئ وارد

في حال سارت الأمور كما خطّط لها مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ستغادر البعثة الحمراء إلى القاهرة مساء اليوم لتصل فجر الجمعة إلى القاهرة وتتوجه صباحاً إلى مدينة 6 اكتوبر لإقامة معسكر إعدادي بفندق موفمبيك بعد أن أكمل المجلس كل الإجراءات المتعلقة بالتأشيرات والحجز وأصبح المتبقي هو الجزء الأهم والمتعلق بالترتيبات المالية وبالتالي تبقى المفاجأة واردة في أي لحظة وربما تراجع المريخ عن المعسكر حال لم يحدث الانفراج المالي الذي بشّر به المهندس أسامة ونسي رئيس النادي أعضاء المجلس، وأعلن القطاع الرياضي عن حاجة فريق الكرة لمعسكر إعدادي قبل جولة الذهاب أمام وفاق سطيف وطلب المهندس أسامة ونسي تقريراً عن احتياجات المعسكر وكان القطاع الرياضي جاهزاً لتلبية مطلبه وأصبحت الكرة في ملعب الرئيس الذي يتحرك في كل الاتجاهات حتى يحصل على الدعم المالي في وقتٍ مناسب لينقذ رحلة الفريق إلى القاهرة اليوم.

العميد عامر يشيد باتحاد الكرة

تقدم العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بجزيل شكره وتقديره لقادة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم على كريم تعاونهم مع الأحمر وتهيئة أفضل الظروف له حتى يتمكن من مواصلة مشواره الأفريقي بقوة شاكراً لجنة الحالات الطارئة على استجابتها لمطالب المريخ العاجلة حتى تسهّل من مهمته في تخطي عقبة منافسه وفاق سطيف الجزائري والوصول إلى مرحلة المجموعات لافتاً إلى أن المريخ كان سيعاني بشدة لو أدى مباراتي أهلي عطبرة ومريخ نيالا في وقتٍ وصل فيه لاعبوه بالمنتخب لحالة لا توصف من الإرهاق بسبب المجهود الكبير في مباراتي الذهاب والإياب أمام المنتخب العاجي عطفاً على الرحلة الطويلة من أبيدجان للخرطوم وأشار عامر إلى أن المريخ ملتزم بأداء مباراته أمام أهلي مدني قبل السفر إلى الجزائر لمواجهة وفاق سطيف في جولة الإياب متوقعاً أن يكون المريخ في كامل جاهزيته لأداء تلك المباراة وأن يستفيد منها الجهاز الفني في تجهيز الفريق بالشكل المطلوب لمباراة وفاق سطيف.

معسكر القاهرة مفيد للغاية

استحسن العميد عامر مقترح التوجه إلى القاهرة لإقامة معسكر إعدادي في مدينة 6 اكتوبر على خلفية النجاح الكبير الذي حققه المعسكر الأحمر الذي سبق مباراة الذهاب أمام واري وولفز النيجيري وقال إن هذا المعسكر فرصة ممتازة للجهاز الفني حتى يعيد ترتيب أوراق الفريق ويقدم الأفضل في أفضل حالاته أمام منافسه الجزائري لأن هذا المعسكر المغلق سيجعل الجهاز الفني يقوم بالدور المطلوب منه بتركيزٍ عالٍ وأفاد عامر أن كل مقومات المعسكرات الناجحة تتوافر في موفمبيك حيث الإقامة المريحة والملاعب الجيدة والتغذية الممتازة مؤكداً أن المريخ سيكون في الموعد وسيشرّف الكرة السودانية وسيحلّق في مجموعات الأبطال حتى يهدي الأحمر تأهله للجنة الحالات الطارئة التي تعاونت معه بلا حدود حتى يسهم تشريف الكرة السودانية في البطولة الأفريقية وتمنى عامر المزيد من التعاون المثمر بين المريخ واتحاد الكرة في هذا التوقيت المهم مراعاةً لظروف الأحمر الأفريقية وحتى يتمكن الفريق من مواصلة مشواره بقوة في دوري الأبطال لأن المريخ راغب بشدة في تحقيق إنجاز فريد يرفع من قدر الكرة السودانية.

أسامة عطا المنان: على استعداد للتعاون مع ممثلي السودان

أكد السيد أسامة عطا المنان أمين مال الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ونائب رئيس اللجنة المنظمة إنهم على استعداد للتعاون مع الأندية التي تتولى تمثيل السودان في الأبطال والكونفدرالية من أجل تسهيل مهمتها ومساعدتها على تحقيق أفضل النتائج في البطولات الأفريقية مشيراً إلى أن هناك توجيه واضح صادر من مجلس إدارة الاتحاد بالتعاون بلا حدود مع الأندية التي تشارك في البطولات الأفريقية لجِهة تسهيل مهمتها ووفقاً لهذا التوجيه قامت لجنة الحالات الطارئة بتأجيل مباراتي المريخ أمام مريخ نيالا وأهلي عطبرة ورفض تأجيل المباراة الثالثة أمام أهلي مدني لأن تلك الخطوة ستترتب عليها زيادة عدد المباريات المؤجلة للأحمر وبالتالي برمجة ضاغطة ربما أثّرت على مشوار الفريق أفريقياً وأفاد أسامة أنهم أجّلوا مباراة أهلي شندي أمام أهلي الخرطوم التي كان من المفترض أن تُقام في الثالث عشر من أبريل مبيناً أن الآرسنال سيلعب مباراتين أمام النسور والنيل شندي قبل أداء مباراة الذهاب أمام مدياما الغاني وتمنى أسامة عطا المنان أن يحسن المريخ والأهلي تمثيل الكرة السودانية في الأبطال والكونفدرالية وتحقيق نتائج جيدة حتى يصل الأحمر مرحلة المجموعات ويسير الأحمر على خُطاه وتوقع أسامة أن يُحظى المريخ بمساندة جماهيرية كبيرة في مباراة الذهاب أمام وفاق سطيف حتى يتمكن من تخطي عقبة منافسه الجزائري ومواصلة مشواره بقوة في دوري الأبطال.

شروني: وافقنا على التأجيل لأسباب موضوعية

قال مولانا عبد العزيز شروني مساعد سكرتير الاتحاد وعضو اللجنة المنظمة إنهم وافقوا على تأجيل مباراتي المريخ أمام أهلي عطبرة في الأول من أبريل وأمام مريخ نيالا في الرابع من ذات الشهر لظروف تتعلق بمشاركة المريخ الأفريقية في دوري الأبطال وحاجته لمعسكر خارجي قبل مواجهة منافسه الجزائري مثلما استجابت اللجنة لمطالب أهلي شندي الذي يخوض غمار المنافسة الأفريقية في الكونفدرالية وأشار شروني إلى أن اتحاد الكرة في قمة الجاهزية للتعاون بلا حدود مع الأندية السودانية التي تشارك في البطولات الأفريقية وتهيئة أفضل الأجواء لها حتى تواصل مشوارها بقوة وتحقق نتائج مفرحة لجماهير الرياضة بالبلاد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وداع حار في مطار دبي
النيجيري سالمون يعود للخرطوم ويؤكد جاهزيته للمشاركة مع المريخ
جار النبي: لم نسمح له بالعودة الا بعد أن تأكدنا أنه أصبح في كامل جاهزيته البدنية

التيجاني محمد أحمد

وصل الخرطوم في السابعة من مساء أمس على متن طائرة الخطوط القطرية النيجيري سالمون جابسون نجم وسط الفرقة الحمراء عائداً من دبي بعد رحلة علاجية ناجحة استمرت لأكثر من أسبوعين تحت إشراف ومتابعة جار النبي ابراهيم اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي بنادي الوصل الإماراتي وبمبادرة كريمة من رابطة مشجعي المريخ بدبي التي كانت حريصة على وداع اللاعب بالمطار بعد أن أكمل جابسون كافة مراحل الجلسات العلاجية والتأهيل البدني بنجاح وأصبح جاهزاً للمشاركة مع الفرقة الحمراء بصورة طبيعية.

كان في وداع جابسون بمطار دبي الأستاذ محمد أحمد قنيب رئيس رابطة مشجعي المريخ بدبي والمستشار القانوني محجوب عيسى ممثل القطاع القانوني للرابطة، وشكر سالمون رابطة مشجعي المريخ بدبي على الاهتمام الكبير الذي وجده منذ لحظة وصوله لدبي مما كان له عظيم الأثر في مساعدته في تخطي الإصابة التي أبعدته عن الملاعب منذ بداية هذا الموسم، وأرسل الدكتور جار النبي تطمينات للجماهير الحمراء وأكد أن سالمون غادر دبي بعد أن تجاوز الإصابة تماماً وأكمل التأهيل البدني بنجاح وأصبح في كامل جاهزيته لتقديم خدماته للفريق بصورة طبيعية مشيراً إلى أن سالمون استجاب للجلسات العلاجية بسرعة فائقة لأنه كان حريصاً على العودة السريعة للملاعب وفي بحر أسبوع أصبح في كامل جاهزيته للمشاركة في التدريبات البدنية وأفاد جار النبي أن اللاعب كان بحاجة لجرعات بدنية مدروسة لذلك حرص على تأهيله بدنياً في دبي بواسطة أحد الكفاءات النادرة في الجانب البدني وهو المصري عمرو الذي لعب دوراً بارزاً في وصول اللاعب إلى مرحلة متقدمة من الجاهزية مما يتيح له فرصة المشاركة مع فريقه بصورة طبيعية.

اللاعب يصل ويجتمع بأبوجريشة

مساء أمس وصل سالمون للخرطوم بسلام وكان اللاعب في وضع معنوي جيد لأنه أصبح مؤهلاً للمشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية وحرص سالمون على مقابلة الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالمريخ بعد وصوله مباشرةً وسلمه صورة من التقرير الطبي الذي يؤكد سلامته وجاهزيته للمشاركة بصورة طبيعية مع الأحمر ويتوقع أن ينتظم سالمون في التدريبات وأن يغادر برفقة البعثة الحمراء للقاهرة وسيكون الجهاز الفني حريصاً على اختبار اللاعب في تجربة إعدادية واذا استطاع سالمون أن يؤكد جاهزيته وقدرته على المشاركة مع الفريق بصورة طبيعية سيدخل خيارات مباراة وفاق سطيف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة يدلي بالمثير: خسرنا أربعة لاعبين بسبب المنتخب ولولا الصقور لما احتجنا لمعسكر القاهرة
ننتظر موافقة رابطة مشجعي المريخ بالدوحة على إقامة معسكر بقطر قبل جولة الإياب أمام الوفاق

شمس الدين الأمين

قال الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة رئيس القطاع الرياضي بنادي المريخ إن لجنة الحالات الطارئة وبعد جهد مقدّر وافقت على تأجيل مباراتي الفريق أمام أهلي عطبرة ومريخ نيالا لأن المريخ كان يحتاج بشدة لتأجيل المباراتين من أجل إقامة معسكره الإعدادي بالقاهرة قبل أداء مباراة الذهاب أمام وفاق سطيف لافتاً إلى أن اللجنة رفضت تأجيل مباراة الأحمر أمام أهلي مدني مؤكداً أن المريخ سيؤدي تلك المباراة وسيغادر بعد نهايتها مباشرة للدوحة في طريقه إلى الجزائر كما تحدث أبوجريشة عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.

تقدم الكابتن عادل أبوجريشة بجزيل شكره للجنة البرمجة بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم على تعاونها اللا محدود مع المريخ من أجل تسهيل مهمة ممثل السودان في دوري الأبطال حتى يتمكن الأحمر من تخطي منافسه الجزائري والتحليق في مرحلة المجموعات وأقر أبوجريشة بأن اللجنة كانت في البداية رافضة تأجيل المباريات حتى لا يترتب على ذلك ازدحام في برنامج المباريات المؤجلة للأحمر لكن اللجنة راعت ظروف المريخ الذي يحتاج لمعسكر خارجي يستفيد منه الجهاز الفني في إعادة صياغة الفريق وتجهيزه بالشكل المطلوب لمباراة الذهاب أمام الوفاق فوافقت على التأجيل وإن تمسكت بضرورة أداء الفريق لمباراته أمام أهلي مدني في الثالث عشر من أبريل المقبل، وتعهد أبوجريشة بأن يؤدي المريخ تلك المباراة وأن يحترم قرار لجنة البرمجة على أن تغادر بعثة المريخ عقب نهاية المباراة مباشرةً للجزائر عن طريق الدوحة.

معسكر قصير المدى بقطر

أفصح أبوجريشة عن رغبة المريخ في إقامة معسكر إعدادي قصير المدى بالدوحة قبل التوجه للجزائر مشيراً إلى أن البعثة الحمراء ستصل مطار الدوحة عبر طائرة الخطوط القطرية في طريقها للجزائر واذا تكللت المحاولات التي يجريها مجلس المريخ مع رابطته بالدوحة لاستضافة هذا المعسكر على مدى أربعة أيام ستكون الأمور قد أصبحت واضحة بخصوص المعسكر الذي يسبق جولة الإياب أمام وفاق سطيف متوقعاً أن يسهم معسكر الدوحة حال الموافقة عليه في تجهيز الأحمر بالشكل المطلوب لمباراة الإياب أمام الوفاق حتى يعود المريخ للخرطوم ببطاقة الترشح لمرحلة المجموعات.

لن نقيم بسطيف

أكد أبوجريشة أن بعثة المريخ ستغادر إلى الجزائر ومن هناك لن تتجه إلى مدينة سطيف بل ستذهب لمدينة العلمة التي تبعد مسافة ربع ساعة من سطيف حتى يعسكر الأحمر في أجواء هادئة بحيث يصل مدينة سطيف لأداء المران الختامي فقط وأبان أبوجريشة أن المريخ سيمضي يوماً واحداً في مدينة العلمة وبعد ذلك ينتقل لمواجهة وفاق سطيف في مباراة الإياب دون أن يقيم مطلقاً في مدينة سطيف حتى يبتعد الأحمر عن أي ضغوط جماهيرية متوقعة، وتوقع أبوجريشة أن تتضح الرؤية بخصوص معسكر الدوحة في غضون الساعات القليلة المقبلة.

معسكر القاهرة مطلوب بشدة

شدّد أبوجريشة على أهمية إقامة المعسكر الإعدادي للمريخ بالقاهرة قبل جولة الذهاب أمام وفاق سطيف وقال: كما تعلمون المريخ له أكثر من لاعب عائد من الإصابة مع المنتخب الوطني وهناك بعض اللاعبين الذين عانوا من الإرهاق مع المنتخب ولا أبالغ اذا قلت إن مباراتي المنتخب أمام ساحل العاج سبب رئيسي وراء معسكر القاهرة حتى يتمكن الجهاز الفني من تجهيز اللاعبين الذين تعرضوا للإصابة مع صقور الجديان لافتاً إلى أن أربعة من أميز اللاعبين في الفرقة الحمراء عادوا من إصابات تعرضوا لها مع المنتخب الوطني ومضى أبوجريشة: المريخ غير محظوظ على الإطلاق مع المنتخب الوطني، مع كامل احترامنا للواجب الوطني وضرورة تلبية نداء الوطن في أحلك الظروف أقول إن كل اللاعبين الذين يقع عليهم الاختيار من المريخ يعودون إلينا وهم مُصابون أو لياقتهم البدنية متدنية للغاية الأمر الذي يفرض على الجهاز الفني الاجتهاد مع العناصر العائدة من المنتخب حتى تصبح في درجة عالية من الجاهزية بصورة لا تقل عن بقية اللاعبين حتى لا تحدث أي فوارق فنية أو بدنية يمكن أن تؤثر سلباً على مظهر الفريق في دوري الأبطال ومضى أبوجريشة: مهما كان من أمر الإصابات واللياقة البدنية المتدنية وكل ما يترتب على مشاركة لاعبي المريخ مع المنتخب في النهاية هذه ضريبة الوطن ولابد أن يدفعها نجوم الفرقة الحمراء حتى لو كان ثمن ذلك تعرضهم للإصابة وتوقع أبوجريشة أن يساعد معسكر القاهرة كل اللاعبين الذين أبعدتهم الإصابة على اللحاق بالمجموعة على وجه السرعة والاستعداد بالشكل المطلوب لمباراة الذهاب أمام وفاق سطيف.

معسكر القاهرة سيكون كلمة السر في التأهل

قال أبوجريشة إن المعسكر الذي أقامه المريخ في موفمبيك قبل السفر إلى مدينة واري لمواجهة واري وولفز لعب دوراً بارزاً في تقديم الأحمر لمباراة جيدة وتحقيقه للنصر خارج أرضه وبالتالي تخطيه للدور الأول وأشار أبوجريشة إلى أن المريخ الآن يحتاج لهذا المعسكر أكثر من حاجته إليه قبل أداء مباراة الذهاب امام واري وولفز متوقعاً أن يلعب معسكر القاهرة دوراً بارزاً في تجهيز المريخ حتى يتخطى عقبة منافسه الجزائري بنتيجة مريحة في جولة الذهاب تسهّل من مهمته في خطف بطاقة الترشح للمجموعات.

++

جمال سالم سيعود من يوغندا اليوم وسيغادر مع البعثة للقاهرة

قال أبوجريشة إنهم ظلوا على تواصل مع الحارس اليوغندي جمال سالم وتأكدوا من وصوله الخرطوم فجر اليوم حتى يكمل المجلس إجراءات سفره مع البعثة الحمراء للقاهرة على وجه السرعة ليغادر برفقة زملائه من الخرطوم متوقعاً ان يكون جمال سالم قد استفاد من مشاركته في تحضيرات المنتخب اليوغندي لمباراته أمام بوركينا فاسو في التصفيات الأفريقية حتى يظهر بصورة مميزة مع المريخ الذي يعول كثيراً على قدراته العالية في مساعدته على تخطي عقبة وفاق سطيف.

++

جابسون عاد بسلام والتقرير الطبي أكد جاهزيته للوفاق

قال أبوجريشة إن النيجيري سالمون عاد إلى الخرطوم بسلام وأكمل كل مراحل الجلسات العلاجية والتأهيل البدني وأصبح جاهزاً للمشاركة مع الفريق لافتاً إلى أنه حرص على الاجتماع مع اللاعب عقب عودته وتأكد من أنه في كامل جاهزيته لتقديم خدماته للفريق بصورة طبيعية وأفاد أبوجريشة أن الغرض الرئيسي من معسكر القاهرة مساعدة اللاعبين الذين ابتعدوا عن المشاركة في الوصول إلى الدرجة المطلوبة من الجاهزية حتى يستفيد المريخ من خدماته في مباراتي الوفاق ونوّه أبوجريشة إلى مشاركة سالمون مع الأحمر في التجربة الإعدادية التي سيخوضها الفريق في معسكر القاهرة لأن تلك التجربة ستحدد بوضوح اذا ما كان المريخ يستطيع الاستفادة من خدمات سالمون أم لا.

++

سنكتفي بتجربة وحيدة في القاهرة مع تدريبات مكثفة في المعسكر

كشف عادل أبوجريشة عن تفاصيل المعسكر الإعدادي الذي ينوي المريخ إقامته في موفمبيك وقال إن البرنامج لا يختلف عن الذي نفّذه الأحمر في موفمبيك قبل السفر إلى نيجيريا لمواجهة واري وولفز حيث يعتمد الأحمر في هذه المعسكرات على برنامج التدريبات المتواصلة بحيث يؤدي الفريق تدريبين في اليوم على مدى ثلاث ساعات على الأقل وفي النهاية يختبر الجهاز الفني مدى استفادة اللاعبين من تلك التدريبات عبر تجربة وحيدة قبل السفر والمرجّح أن يلعب المريخ تجربته الإعدادية في موفمبيك في الخامس من أبريل على أن تعود البعثة للخرطوم في السابع من ذات الشهر ووقتها سيكون الأحمر في كامل جاهزيته لمنازلة الوفاق التاسع من أبريل.

+++

لا نهتم كثيراً بمشاكل الوفاق ولا يوجد أي تذمر وسط اللاعبين

قلل عادل أبوجريشة من أهمية الأخبار التي تتحدث عن مشاكل تحاصر وفاق سطيف منافس المريخ في دور الستة عشر وقال إن الأحمر لن يشغل نفسه بتلك المشاكل لأنها لا تخصه في شئ ولا تعني أنه سيتأهل في كل الأحوال وأضاف: الواجب يفرض علينا أن يكون فريقنا في كامل جاهزيته في كل الأحوال واذا لم يكن كذلك لن نستطيع أن نتأهل على حساب وفاق سطيف حتى لو حاصرته المشاكل من كل الاتجاهات وأدت لاستقالة مجلس إدارته بحاله ناهيك عن استقالة الرئيس وحده وأشار أبوجريشة إلى أن وفاق سطيف في النهاية نادٍ كبير له خبراته وتجاربه ويمكن أن يخرج من أزماته وبالتالي المريخ لا يهتم كثيراً بتلك المشاكل ولا يعول عليها في مساعدته لتخطي منافسه الجزائري بل يعمل بجدية حتى يكون في أفضل حالاته وبعد ذلك سيخطف بطاقة التأهل حتى وإن كان الوفاق في كامل جاهزيته واستقراره.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تجمع الروابط يتكفل بمنصرفات مران الزعيم
في  مبادرة طيبة تكفل سر الختم أحمد موسى وأنور حمد دياب من تجمع روابط المريخ  بكل نفقات مران الفريق اليوم من ترحيل وإعاشة وكل المنصرفات ايماناً بدور  الجميع في الإسهام في كل ما من شأنه تقدم المريخ وذكر سر الختم أن المرحلة  المقبلة تعتبر الأصعب للزعيم ولذلك لابد من تضافر الجهود حتى يواصل الزعيم  مشواره الرائع في دوري الأبطال ويتخطى عقبة وفاق سطيف الجزائري ومن ثم  مواصلة المشوار بنجاح للوصول إلى مرحلة أبعد من تلك التي وصلها العام  الماضي عندما بلغ نصف نهائي الأبطال وكشف سر الختم أن جماهير المريخ  ينتظرها دور كبير في المرحلة المقبلة حتى تسهم في تحقيق الانتصارات المرجوة  باذن الله.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ.. هل يتكرر الإخفاق في تسويق سلعة مطلوبة بشدة
الأحمر أهدر فرصة الحصول على 200 مليون جنيه من بث مباراة واري وولفز وقدمها بالمجان للنيل الأزرق
قناة الملاعب: قدمنا عرضنا لنقل المباراة الأولى مرتين ولم نُحظى برد ونسعى لنقل مباراة الوفاق
مدير قناة النيل الأزرق: طلبنا نقل مباراة واري وولفز وبسبب تأخر المجلس خسرنا 25 مليون جنيه

هيثم كابو

في وقتٍ تحاصر فيه الأزمة المالية مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وتجعله في حاجة ماسة لكل مبلغ مالي حتى يقابل به المنصرفات المتزايدة ومطالبات اللاعبين والطاقم الفني أهدر المجلس الأحمر على نفسه فرصة الحصول على مبلغ 200 مليون جنيه على الأقل في نقل مباراة الفريق الأولى في دوري الأبطال أمام واري وولفز النيجيري بسبب إهمال إداري قاتل يفرض على مجلس المريخ الاستفادة من ذلك الدرس والتحرك المبكر لتسويق القناة سيما وأن مباراة وفاق سطيف أكبر بكثير من لقاء واري وولفز وتحتاج كل القنوات الحصول على هذه الفرصة لتروج لنفسها لذلك يستطيع المجلس أن يحقق مكاسب كبيرة لو أقدم على التسويق المبكر للمباراة مثلما يتيح فرصة جيدة للقنوات التي تتحرك في وقتٍ مبكر للحصول على حق نقل تلك المباريات في حصد الإعلانات بما يكفي لتغطية المنصرفات العالية للحصول على حق النقل ومنصرفات البث.

تلقت الصحيفة ردين من قناة النيل الأزرق وآخر من قناة الملاعب بخصوص ما أثرته في زاويتي بخصوص النقل التلفزيوني لمباريات المريخ ووصلني رد مطول من إدارة قناة الملاعب يكشف عن إهمال كبير من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في تسويق المباراة الأفريقية الأولى أمام واري وولفز حيث أشارت القناة إلى أنها وبمثلما اهتمت بنقل مباراة الهلال أمام الأهلي الليبي كانت حريصة على نقل مباراة المريخ أمام نظيره النيجيري حتى تؤكد بأنها منفتحة على كل الأندية السودانية التي تشارك في البطولات الأفريقية ولا تميل لنادٍ بعينه وأشارت إدارة القناة إلى أنها دفعت بعرض مبكر لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ من أجل الحصول على حق النقل الحصري لمباراة الإياب بين الأحمر وواري وولفز وسلّمت القناة العرض للمكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ وعندما مر الوقت دون أن تتلقى أي رد وباتت المباراة وشيكة راجعت إدارة القناة المكتب التنفيذي لمعرفة رد المجلس على العرض وهل قبل به أم لا فجاء الرد الصادم من المكتب التنفيذي بأن العرض المكتوب والمقدم من قناة الملاعب اختفى ولا أثر له ولذلك طلب المكتب التنفيذي من قناة الملاعب أن تتقدم بعرض آخر حتى يتم تقديمه لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وحرصاً من القناة على وصول عرضها للمجلس أبلغت به الأمانة العامة مباشرةً وسلمت عرضاً مكتوباً لمحي الدين عبد التام نائب الامين العام لمجلس الإدارة لكن مر الوقت ولم يكن هناك أي رد وعندما لاحظت قناة الملاعب اتجاه المريخ لعدم بث المباراة أكدت استعدادها لتسجيل المباراة وبثها لاحقاً إن كانت في ذلك مصلحة المريخ حتى يضمن حضور جماهيري كبير وقدمت القناة عرضاً غير قابل للرفض بتسجيل المباراة مقابل نفس العرض الذي دفعت به للبث المباشر وهو مبلغ مائة مليون جنيه.

لا رد ولا اعتذار

لم يحترم مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ العرض الذي قدمته له إدارة قناة الملاعب ولم يرد عليه بالرفض أو القبول إلى أن فوجئت قناة الملاعب بقناة أخرى تروج لنقل المباراة دون أن يبلغها المجلس برفضه لعرضها سيما وأن قناة الملاعب كانت على استعداد لأن تتقدم بعرض آخر ينال طموح مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وكانت على استعداد لأن تدفع أكثر من مائة مليون جنيه اذا شعرت بأن هناك قناة تريد الحصول على حق نقل المباراة بمبلغ أكبر لكن قناة الملاعب وبلا مقدمات فوجئت بحرمانها من نقل مباراة الأحمر أمام واري وولفز.

عرض جديد ورغبة أكيدة

قناة الملاعب حريصة على التأكيد بأنها غير مهتمة بمباريات الهلال فقط وأن مجلس المريخ هو من حرمها من نقل مباراة الفريق أمام واري وولفز ولذلك أبدت استعدادها لتقديم عرض جديد ومميز لنقل مباراة الفريق الأفريقية أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري وحتى اللحظة أعلن مجلس المريخ استبعاده لكل العروض المقدمة من الفضائيات وأشار إلى أن المنافسة انحصرت مجدداً بين قناتي النيل الأزرق والملاعب ولا تريد قناة الملاعب أن تخسر هذه المعركة حتى تدمغ نفسها بنقل مباريات نادٍ بعينه لذلك فهي على استعداد لتقديم عرض جيد لمباراة وفاق سطيف وهي فرصة لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ليصحّح الخطأ الكارثي الذي وقع فيه وتسبب في بث مباراة الفريق أمام واري وولفز عبر قناة النيل الأزرق بالمجان برغم أن المجلس كان يمكن أن يشعل المنافسة بين الفضائيتين ليصل إلى مالا يقل عن مبلغ مائتي مليون جنيه لنقل مباراته الأفريقية الاولى أمام واري وولفز وحتى اللحظة لم يحسم المريخ أمر القناة التي ستنقل مباراة وفاق سطيف برغم أن التسويق الجيد لهذه المباراة يتطلب من المجلس منح موافقة سريعة للقناة التي ستنقل المباراة حتى تتمكن من التحرك المبكر لتوفير الإعلان الذي يكفي لمقابلة المبلغ الذي ستنفقه القناة مقابل نقل المباراة لأنه كلما تأخر الوقت كلما قل العرض المقدم من القنوات الفضائية.

الجنرال: نقلنا مباراة المريخ وواري وولفز بالمجان

من جانبه وضّح الأستاذ حسن فضل المولى مدير قناة النيل الأزرق الحقائق عبر الصدى وأشار إلى أن القناة كانت حريصة جداً على تلفزة مباراة المريخ أمام واري وولفز النيجيري بعيداً عن حسابات الربح والخسارة وبدافع تقديم خدمة متميزة لمشاهدي النيل الأزرق خاصة جماهير المريخ في الولايات ودول المهجر وأضاف: اتبعنا الخطوات الرسمية وقدمنا عرضاً مكتوباً لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لنقل المباراة مقابل مائة ألف جنيه وانتظرنا لفترة حتى يصلنا رد من مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ لنتمكن من الترويج للمباراة قبل وقتٍ مبكر حتى نتمكن من التعاقد مع المعلنين عبر إدارة التسويق لتكلفة نقل المباراة لأن مثل هذه الأحداث يتم الترتيب لها منذ وقت مبكر لضمان تحرك إدارة التسويق وتوفيرها لأكبر قدر ممكن من الإعلانات وتابع: إدارة المريخ لم ترد على عرضنا بالقبول أو الرفض وظننا أن المجلس صرف النظر عن بث المباراة ووضعنا برمجتنا العادية لكن فوجئنا باتصال من صديق عزيز قبل يوم واحد من موعد المباراة ينقل لنا رغبة نادي المريخ في بث مباراته أمام واري وولفز النيجيري عبر قناة النيل الأزرق ولكن طلبت من محدثي أن يعتذر لمجلس المريخ لضيق الوقت لأنه لم يعد في الزمن متسع للترتيب لبث المباراة والتعاقد مع المعلنين وبعد الاعتذار عاد لي الصديق مجدداً ناقلاً لي رغبة رئيس نادي المريخ المهندس أسامة ونسي في بث المباراة عبر قناة النيل الأزرق بالمجان كخدمة لجماهير المريخ وقدّرنا هذا الموقف من رئيس نادي المريخ وحرصه على ضرورة متابعة جماهير الأحمر بدول المهجر وفي الولايات لتلك المباراة ووافقنا على نقل المباراة بالمجان رغم أن تكلفة النقل التلفزيوني لوحدها وصلت مبلغ 25 مليون جنيه وتحملنا كل هذه الخسائر من أجل تقديم خدمة لجماهير الرياضة ولمشاهدي القناة.

++

النيل الأزرق تسلّم المريخ عائدات الرعاية من ثلاث شركات

قال الجنرال حسن فضل المولى إنهم وتقديراً لموقف رئيس نادي المريخ المهندس أسامة ونسي ورغبته في نقل مباراة فريقه أمام واري وولفز عبر قناة النيل الأزرق أعلنوا عن تنازلهم عن كل عائدات رعاية المباراة وأضاف: بالفعل رعت ثلاث جهات تلفزة المباراة وذهب العائد بكامله لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وأشار حسن إلى أنهم كانوا يرغبون في استفادة مجلس ادارة النادي من عائد التعاقد لنقل المباراة وكانوا على استعداد لتنفيذ الاتفاق المسبق بنقل المباراة مقابل مائة مليون جنيه.

++

النيل الأزرق ترغب في بث مباراة الوفاق

أكد الجنرال حسن فضل المولى رغبة قناة النيل الأزرق في بث مباراة المريخ الأفريقية المقبلة أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري المقامة بالقلعة الحمراء في التاسع من أبريل المقبل وأشار إلى أنهم دفعوا بعرضهم منذ وقت مبكر لمجلس إدارة المريخ متمنياً أن يرد المجلس بسرعة حتى تتمكن القناة من الترويج المبكر لنقل المباراة متمنياً التوفيق للأحمر وأن يحسم أمر التأهل لمرحلة المجموعات من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.



*

----------


## elsmani ali

* توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
وينك يا الصادق حاج علي؟
* الصادق حاج علي الذي نعنيه هنا هو عضو لجنة التسيير المريخية ومسئول قطاع الإستثمار باللجنة.
* ومعروف أن الإستثمار في المريخ أصبح همًا وهاجسًا يؤرق كل أمة المريخ لأنهم على قناعة بأن هذا القطاع مهمل بصورة واضحة وكل المجالس السابقة لم تمنحه الإهتمام المطلوب لأن السنوات السابقة كان الجميع يعتمدون على ما يجود به جمال الوالي من دعم سخي بلا تردد لدرجة أن قناعة تملكت كل مريخي بأن المريخ لا يحتاج إلى إستثمار في وجود الوالي.
*وحتى الوالي نفسه عود أهل المريخ على تحمل كل الصرف والقيام بأي أعباء مالية حتى إعتبر الجميع أن المريخ من أعتى الأندية في أفريقيا ثراء وحتى الإخوة الأفارقة ظلوا يتعاملون مع المريخ على أساس أنه الأغنى في أفريقيا.
* وبعد رحيل الوالي عبر الإستقالة عانى المريخ كثيراً لأن الشخصية الوحيدة القادرة على جلب المال ذهبت بهدوء وبلا مقدمات مما أدخل النادي في نفق من المشاكل بسبب إنعدام المال.
* والآن تعاني لجنة التسيير كثيرًا لأنها بلا موارد وبلا دعم وحتى الجهات التي سمتها لإدارة النشاط في المريخ هربت منها وتركتها تعاني وحيدة بلا معين.
* ظلت مجالس المريخ المتعاقبة تهمل جانبًا مهمًا يمكن أن يعود عليها بكثير من النفع وهو إستقطاب رعايات لفريق الكرة.
* المريخ (إسم كبير) جدًا وإستغلاله بصورة ذكية يمكن أن يكفي المريخ الكثير من الشرور. 
* فمثلاً لو إستغلت المجالس المتعاقبة شعار الفريق فقط بإستقطاب شركات راعية عليه يمكن أن ترفد هذه الرعايات خزينة النادي بملايين الدولارات دعك من الإعلان داخل الإستاد والنادي وغيره من المرافق التابعة للمريخ.
* في كثير من الدول العربية وليس الأوروبية ظللنا نتابع إستقطاب الأندية لكثير من الرعايات على شعار الفريق.. ففي مصر القريبة هناك أندية شبه مغمورة على مستوى الوطن العربي وأفريقيا ولكن إداراتها تتمتع بذكاء كبير وهي تستقطب رعايات بالجملة على شعار الفريق وفي كثير من الأحايين قد تجد صعوبة في رؤية رقم اللاعب من إزدحام الإعلانات.
* مجلس اللوردات قبل أعوام إجتهد كثيرًا في هذا المجال وشاهدنا ترويجًا لشركة (الدي إتش إل) وتم إستقطاب الإعلام بواسطة عضو المجلس وقتها طارق التني. 
* الآن يوجد أعضاء في لجنة التسيير الحالية يمكن أن يفيدوا المريخ كثيراً عبر إستقطاب إعلانات على شعار الفريق أو داخل الإستادات أو على مداخل النادي مثل الأستاذ الصادق حاج علي مسئول قطاع الإستثمار.
* والصادق حاج علي بحسب ما علمنا من الشخصيات الذكية جدًا والمتمكنة في سوق الترويج والقادرة على إستقطاب كثير من الرعايات للمريخ عبر إستغلالها لعلاقاته الواسعة داخل وخارج السودان.
* وبحسب ما توافر لدينا من معلومات يمكن للصادق حاج علي إستقطاب ما لا يقل عن رعاية خمس شركات كبيرة تعلن على شعار فريق الكرة.
* الآن مطلوب من الصادق حاج علي التحرك بسرعة وإستغلال علاقاته الكبيرة داخل وخارج السودان لما فيه خير ومنفعة المريخ.
* يمكن لمسئول قطاع الإستثمار الترويج لعدد من الشركات على شعار فريق الكرة وبالتالي نضمن عائداً دولارياً مجزياً. 
* سننتظر تحرك الأخ الصادق حاج علي ونقول إن أمثاله مطلوب تواجدهم في المجالس مستقبلاً حتى يفيد المريخ بالصورة المطلوبة حتى لا يتحجج بقصر فترة لجنة التسيير لأن المجالس المنتخبة تتمتع بفترات طويلة وبالتالي يمكن للصادق حاج علي التحرك براحة أكثر.
* إهمال إستقطاب رعايات لفريق الكرة يعتبر مشكلة كبيرة وإهمال إسم المريخ الكبير وعدم إستغلاله يعتبر مشكلة أكبر.
* إستغلال إسم المريخ بالصورة المطلوبة يمكن أن يشكل ترياقاً وعلاجاً للأزمة المالية نهائيًا ولكن من يتحرك لإستغلال الفرصة ويستثمرها بالصورة المطلوبة.
صحيفة كورة سودانية الالكترونية

توقيعات متفرقة 
* لجنة التسيير ما تكون للمال ومطلوب من عضويتها التحرك لإستقطاب رعايات وإستغلال تواجد الفريق في البطولة الأفريقية.
* حتى من هم خارج لجنة التسيير يمكن أن يسهموا برأيهم وعلاقاتهم لدعم المريخ والدعم الذي نعنيه هنا لا يشترط أن يكون دعماً مالياً وإنما بتوجيه لجنة التسيير للجهات التي يمكن أن تفيد المريخ مالياً. 
* الرأي والمشورة يمكن أن تفيد خزينة المريخ ورجالات المريخ من أصحاب الشركات الكبيرة (على قفا من يشيل).
* الزميل والصديق العزيز عطاف محمد مختار مدير تحرير صحيفة السوداني أبدى إعجابه الشديد بالثقافة العالية لمعلق قنوات (البي إن إسبورت) السوداني الجنسية سوار الدهب. 
* والحق يقال إن سوار الدهب يعتبر واجهة مشرفة وأنيقة ورائعة وجميلة لشعب السودان الذي من حقه أن يفخر كثيرًا بسوار الدهب وهو يرفع إسم السودان عاليًا في واحدة من أكبر القنوات الرياضية على مستوى العالم.
* سوار يستحق التكريم من كل سوداني على ما ظل يقدمه من عمل إعلامي راقٍ وحقًا هو موهبة نادرة ومتميز في أدائه سواء معلقًا أو داخل أستودويهات القناة العملاقة.
* والثقافة التي يتميز بها سوار الدهب نقول إنها غير موجودة لكثيرين غيره في القنوات العالمية. 
* تنادى أعضاء (قروب صفوة بلا حدود) على (الواتس آب) والذي يضم مجموعة كبيرة من رموز المجتمع المريخي وتنادوا لدعم المريخ وتكفلوا بقيمة تذاكر مسئول التغذية البلجيكي الذي حضر معسكر القاهرة الأخير قبل مواجهة واري وولفز مما أسهم بصورة كبيرة في تخطي الفريق النيجيري
* التحية لقروب صفوة بلا حدود وكل قروبات المريخ ونفرتها القوية هذه الأيام لأجل دعم الكيان.
*

----------

